# Lister Egg Share girlies ~ Part 1



## Martha Moo

*Hi there ladies

Upon popular request this thread is for Egg sharing Lister ladies

wishing u all lots of  and   upon your journeys

Love Emxx*


----------



## *kateag*

Yay!! Thank you hun!!!

Who we got?!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Me, Do I still count?

Only just finished my 1st cycle there......

Nic


----------



## *kateag*

Of course you count!!! You are inspiration!!!!


----------



## alexia

And me...........ready and waiting!!!! x


----------



## *kateag*

My god hun, look at our posts, we are almost identical!!!!? what happened there!


----------



## jola

me too -= I'm starting the pill when I get my period next week - apparently they have found a match, so with any luck it will be all systems go! i"m prettty nervous but excited at the same time. Dh is nervous too - he is worroied that as we are egg sharing we wont be ttreated as well as paying customers. Any thoughts on that?
Good luck to you all.

Jola


----------



## jola

Another thing - who is doing acupuncture? I think i read that kate was on another post - are you doing in somehwre near the Lister? I live in Edinburgh so the practical issues of how and where to do everyhting are complicated for me!
Jola
x


----------



## *kateag*

Acupuncture is me! Not doing it near lister no, would probably cost a bomb up there! My acupuncturist is in leatherhead, and she is fantastic, really chilled me out last week. 

Have another one tonight so will let you know how I get on, as last week was my first. 

xx


----------



## *kateag*

Where are all the lister girls?!?!

Had acu tonight, was lovely. My damp heat has cooled down a lot which is great news! My pulse is a bit slow but that could be fine. I have to get myself a wheatbag to keep my kidneys and uterus warm, and some pregnacare vitamins, and also need to get some vitamin c "fizzing" tablets. So am off shopping tomorrow.

Am absolutley pooped now so off to bed. Come on listerines, get posting!

Kate
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi

Jola - don't worry we were treated very well.  My dh is very sceptical and thought they would tell us on the day we needed ICSI just to try and get some money outof us - always had very good sperm.  Of course they didnt! He thought because we wasn't paying anything else they would tryand squeeze something out of us!!!!

I didnt have acupuncture this cycle although am a great believer in it.  I had it a few years ago and my periods went from about once a year to every 3/4 months!!

Jola, Kate and Alexia you'll all be cycling together wont you although not starting at the same time. Its so nice going through it all with someone. I went through it with the two Kellys and Sara, even though they are at different clinics it was nice.

I had a scan yesterday at 5 weeks.  Currently showing TWINS !!! but all we can see is two sacs at the moment can't see anything in them as its too early. One of the sacs is questionable as its not perfectly round so until we see a heartbeat in it I wont get too excited.Got to go back at 7 weeks for another.

Nic


----------



## jola

Hi all - 
Nic - thanks for reassurance - I'm sure it will be fine. I think dh feels a bit odd becasue the cause of our infertility is at his end - and of course the Lister have no interest in finding out if there is an underlying cause of his poor sperm quality, and were oly really interested in me. We are are going to our NHS referral appointment soon - so with any luck he will get a bit more attention from them. 

Kate - on the acupuncture - i read somewhre that the research suggests that you ought to have it twenty minutes before and after having the embryos put back - I'll look up what I can and get back to you with a link. Thats why I thought you might be doing it somewhere near the Lister. Sorry for lazy posting habits!  

Kate and Alexia - It does look like the three of us will all be on the same timetable - thats nice! I was thinking how hard it must have been to deal with all this in the days before internet.
Hugs
Jola


----------



## *kateag*

Jola, I heard that too, about the acu, but my acupuncturist said yesterday that I should have lots of tx leading up to ec as it can help produce lots of healthy eggs, and then the day of et, i need to have a tx after they have been put back, which is gonna be a bit difficult as obviously i will be in london, and the acu is in cobham, but dh is a good driver so will get me there asap he said! 

Jola, when do you start hun??


----------



## jola

My period is due next thursday, and the lister told me to start taking the pill on day 2 and then call them. They have sent me the nasal spray and a bunch of scary looking forms - would love to talk about those forms some time but have to go to a meeting right now!
jx


----------



## *kateag*

Not far behind then!! have you been matched? Cos you might only be on the pill for 2 weeks like me?

The forms, god dont get me started!! I filled in as much as possible then gave up, am taking them in with me when i go for my scan as I have no clue whatsoever!!


----------



## *kateag*




----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Hiya ladies,

Ohhh didn't realise you had started a new thread here!  nice to see you all here!

Jola - I see your starting soon!  well done you....  as for the IF being on the male side, mine was mainly MF up until I found out about my hydro...  They tend not really to investigate males at all as there's not much that can be done for a low sperm account apart from healthy living, vits etc...  apart from that it's only ICSI I'm affraid...  good luck with taking the pill. I always find I turn into a   when on it, so last time I done a day 21 start instead... made process much quicker too which was nice.  I have had a few things that I haven't been happy about with my treatment at the Lister, but they have mainly been due to bad information given by some nurses...  I do still (at the moment) have faith in them and yes you should get treated the same as a full fee paying person.  My main bit of advise it to badger them if you feel something isn't right and also to double check any important info given by a nurse...  apart from that you should be fine.

Nic - Congrats on your BFP, yes 5 weeks would have been too early for the heart beats but will keep everything crossed that you do end up with both heart beats.

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi hun! Good to see you on here!

I am so glad you said you go a bit   on the pill, I feel like Im not on this planet at all, and could quite happily slap someone if they get on my nerves at the moment! Its like my lights are on but nobodys home!!!

Cant wait to get off the pill, but Im imagining that if Im this bad on the pill, I should lock myself away for the time on the d/r!!!

xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

kate - Honestly, the pill turns me from a very stable person into a complete nut case with no rational feelings what so ever, it's terrible... however, hopefully your be like me, as whilst on DR's I felt really good and full of energy and  great, and the stims, felt just the same apart from when you get close to EC when you start to a bit bloated in your ovary area... EC is totally painless as you have a general and ET is just like a smear test, so I honestly found the worse bit of treatment was when I was on the pill beforehand... apart from the 2 weeks of torture (aka as the 2 week wait)....  best thing to do if you ever do have to go through a fresh cycle again (which hopefully you won't) is to say that you don't get on well with the pill and ask for a day 21 start instead.  I think it makes it harder for them as they have to be more on the ball with matching you up with recipient but it's still possible as you can stay on DR's quite easily until recipient is ready.

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hun, I really hope so! I have been stressing out so much the last couple of days cos I am thinking if I am this bad now, its bound to be worse when I start d/r! Im just hoping I get on with some of the drugs. I think dh is praying I get on with some of them as well. Poor sod has really had it in the neck this week. Only 6 days to go. 

Thanks for the advice, if I need to have another cycle, I think I will say I want to start on day 21.


Kate
xx


----------



## jola

hi all - 
Helen - how is it going? all well after the hydro op? What stage are you at now?

Not sure how long I am supposed to be on the pill - they didnt say anyhting about that - just to call them on the day I start it. I hope its not too long. On the other hand I am moving house at the end of the month, so the combination of everything going on at once and being on the pill too could drive me completely round the bend. 
Though maybe it will be a good excuse to leave the moving to dh... 

have not even looked at the forms yet...
jola
x


----------



## alexia

Hi girls.
Im glad im not the only mad woman on the pill.          I am so agitated, short tempered and emotional at the moment. Its the start of the 4th week today  and will be on it another 13 days!!!! i have started writing my diary now as all these emotions i will probably laugh at later on down the road!!

xxx


----------



## *kateag*

4th Week hun!?! You been on it for 4 weeks already? 
Good god no wonder you going mad. Roll on the d/r is what i say!!

Still on another planet here, snappy, moody and spaced out! Everyone finds it highly amusing except me! Road rage, god, I should be arrested!       

xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hello listerines! 

Quick question for you, is it right that i could have ec on the 3rd nov (friday) and et on the 6th (monday) is that not too big a gap in between? Thats what we were told by Lena yesterday and it wasnt until I was talking to my acupuncturist that I realised how long that is, wont they almost be at blastocyst stage then

Any advice would be great please girlies!
xxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi

Kate - I dont think they do ET on a sunday - I'm sure you'll be fine for a day 3 transfer

Helen -Hi, hows you? any idea when you'll start your next tx?

Nic


----------



## *~Nic~*

actually Kate take no notice of me i think its EC they dont do on a sunday in that case if they need you to go in for a day 2 transfer on the sunday they will let you know......

maybe you shouldnt take any notice of me at all  

not very helpful am I  

Nic


----------



## *kateag*

Nic, I am really confused now!!!! hahahaah!!!


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

kate - Just posted to you on the ES thread about dates etc...  but yes a day 3 transfer is pretty standard at the Lister and no they won't turn into blasts until day 5.

Nic - I'm fine thanks, no don't really know when my next tx will be happening just yet... 

Yes think they don't do EC's on Sundays, but do do ET's if needed... more to do with fact they couldn't get all the theatre staff in etc... they do do EC's on Saturdays though! 

Can't believe it's Friday already!!!

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks girls. Helen saw your post on general ta, I know I cant plan everything to exact dates, but its just nice to have a rough idea, all going to plan. Obviously it is very easy to NOT go to plan, but at least I have a base to work round!! I remember from being on the pill before DD that when I stopped for the break, it was a good 3-4 days before af started so Im thinking I wont have a scan until wednesday at the earliest. Have to go up Friday anyway for my 2nd HIV. Actually, can I just check that I have this right, its just me who has the 2nd hiv test, dh doesnt need another one??

Anyway, hope you all have a good weekend, its party time tomorrow for us!

Kate
xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Think it's even harder to plan when you just don't know what's going to happen in your recipients cycle - as I said before, more than anything this is the thing that will most likely hold things up for you... mmmm don't quote me on this but I think it is just you that has the 2nd HIV test - at least I can't rememeber my dh having a 2nd one.

Have a fab party tomorrow!!

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag*

Ok girlies, more questions for you!!! Af has finally arrived this evening, so need to call in the morning to let them know so I can go in for scans, but when do you think they will call me in? I am up on Friday for the 2nd HIV test so will they leave the 1st scan til then or will I go up twice this week?? They have said roughly a scan on the 27th and 31st, with e/c 3rd and e/t 6th but thats depending on everything else.

What do you think?? I have been d/r since friday so 5 days today, how long generally before the stimms start?

Hmmmm, quite a few questions huh! Sorry girls!!!!

xxxx


----------



## alexia

Yippeee Kate, ur af has arrived yet again!!!!  Im sure they'll have you in friday for scan then youll be off!!!
Cant wait til sunday. I gotta get off this blasted pill, im in the 5th week now!!! Its driving me mad and im sure is the reason for the worst case of thrush in history!! 
I hope i feel as active as u are now!!
Looks like you, me & jola are following eachother. Lets all hope things happen in three's for us!!


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya hun!!! Did you call clinic and ask if you can take whatever doc gave you?? hope you have been able to start it tonight. I cant believe you have been on the pill for 5 weeks, thats awful. Roll on sunday eh!!! Cant believe I have another af 2 weeks after my last one!! Oh well!!!

Hows you hun
xxxx


----------



## jola

Hi girls - sorry to have been silent for a while - the reason is that I was waiting for AF to come and then I was due to call the Lister and get on the pill - but Af didn't come - and against all the odds I'm pregnant! I can't believe it - did three tests before I believed that it wasn't a mistake. Am still in shock! Of course its early days...But I wont post on this thread again if all goes well - if not, I'll be back. Good luck to all of you - lots of baby dust!
Jola   
x


----------



## *kateag*

wow! Congratulations hun! Thats lovely news! Hope to never see you again, and thats in the nicest possible way!!!


----------



## alexia

WOW...ttc 2.5 years-CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
Looks like its just me & kate now!
Good luck hun
xx


----------



## jola

good luck kate and alexia - thanks for your messages!


----------



## *kateag*

Ok listerinies Im going up on Friday at 2.30 for my scan an second HIV test!!! So hopefully will have my lesson in how to inject and away we go!!!

Keep those fingers crossed for me please.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Kate woohoo not long at all til ur baseline
 for the injection training and of course the hiv testing

Alexia hope that u r well honey

Jola wooohooooooo

many congratulations on your  thats brilliant news honey
Do u know how many weeks hun or are u waiting for a scan to confirm

simply brilliant

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya i just thought I'd add a message here seem to be leaving lot's every where  
we DP and i had our first appointment at the lister ref egg sharing on the the 19th of October was really worried about it all slept really bad the night b4. but i worried about nothing what a fantastic place and how so very helpful everyone was DP and i left the hopital very happy bunnies and are looking to start out cycle all being well with our blood tests ny the begginning of next year. can't wait even looking forward to the sniffing and the jab's   i just can not believe how fast all this has happened it has only taken about 6 weeks from first email to the lister to getting to this point i imagined it would take for ever, but since have learnt there is such a huge waiting list for eggs it's very normal to be treated so fast. so next step gp's on Friday to arrange my FSH, LH, and Estradiol blood tests and to ask for our HIV hep B and hep C then we'll be on the move.
Anyone here doing alot of travelling to the hospital we are down on the coast near to Brighton so quite a bit of travelling involved for us but i know it's all gonna be worth it.   allyson


----------



## *kateag*

Hi alyson, you were at Lister day before me hun!!

We live in Surrey so we have about a 2 hour drive to Lister, but its worth it! Bet you cant wait to start everything, and although everyone will say time will fly by, and you wont believe them, it will honest! When we were up on Friday it was SO hard to believe the last time was 3 months before!!! Madness!!

Good luck hun, looking forward to chatting to you more. 
xxxxx


----------



## alexia

Hi Allyson
We are way down the M4 in Swindon so approx 1.5/2 hr drive but we think its worth it!
Seems like things have gone real slow as ive been on the pill for 5 weeks but today i started d/regg and looking back t does seem long ago we had our 1st consultation(31 aug).
So im sure things will continue to go speedily for you.
Let us kow how it goes hun
xx


----------



## *kateag*

hello fellow d/r'er!!!! how you??

how many sniffs a day are you doing hun?? hope its all going ok, you do get used to the taste dont worry!! after a while its reassuring cos you know you are doing it right!!! 

I feel like i am on some sort of medical conveyer belt! sniff, sniff, inject, sniff!!! and remembering to drink 2l of water a day!!! Been getting some funny belly pains as well, so will see how things are on wednesday.

xxxx


----------



## alexia

Hee Hee....just imagining u!!!!!
Glad it going ok..hope ur stomach pains dont amount to anything, just continue to drink lots of water as its supposed to really help!!
Hopefully the scan will bring more good news.
Yer sniffs dont taste too hot but hey ho, no pain no gain and all that!!!!!
Need to call clinic tomorrow as my thrush still hasnt gone-friday it felt like it was clearing but feeling rather uncomfortable again today!!
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Bloody thrush. All you need eh. Hopefully they will give you some helpful advice and not the natural yoghurt line!!!! (cos we all said that on here!!)

When you find out when you go for scans let me know cos we could meet!! Im in at 9am on wednesday, dh decided the earlier the better cos he has to head straight back to work, so we are going to have to leave at something stupid like 7am!! Although the day of ec or et we have to be there at 7.30 dont we??

Think Im gonna re read the stork club tonight, its all about a woman having ivf at lister, so will all seem more real now.

xxxx

oh, HOW MANY SNIFFS YOU TAKING A DAY!! Answer me!!!


----------



## alexia

Ur right we r posting on 2 boards!!!
Answer to qu= 2 sniffs!!!!!!!!!
I reacon il be up there on friday earliest. U will prob find out wednesday when u have to go again. I would love to meet you!     I agree earlier the better coz i will have to go into work but they will let me work late to make up my hours(thank god).  Yer the day of e/c is an early one so we will be staying at tonys mums in south london the night b4 so will just have to cross the bridge!!
I have never heard of that book, will have to pick  a copy up! Cheers!
xx


----------



## 7sector

hi everyone my name is jeanette . i am awaiting to find out about joining the lister hospital egg sharing scheme in return for ivf treatment .this is all new and scary to me. good luck to all who are allready taking the ivf fertility plan.


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Jeanette

everyone her is great - also join in the general egg share chat

I couldnt have got through my egg share cycle without all the fab ladies on it!

Good luck

Nic


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Jeanette, welcome to the lister board, like Nic said though post away on general chit chat as they are all brilliant and you will learn so much.

Welcome to the mad house hun, looking forward to chatting to you!!!

xxxx


----------



## alexia

Welcome Jeanette, im sure ul feel right at home with us nutters @ ff!!!!! Any questions just holla.....these girls are experts!!!!!!
Good luck hun
x


----------



## alexia

Hi Jeanette
Just got your IM.  Just post here if you need your q's answered. We are all here to help.
Alexia x


----------



## alexia

Kate-were u still on ur af when u went for 1st scan??


----------



## *kateag*

Yup, unfortunatley! Right at the end thank god though, but dont worry, thats why they want you in when you on af.


----------



## alexia

Oh ok thanks!


----------



## *kateag*

Did i not make any sense hun!!! Sorry!!!!

xxxx


----------



## alexia

No i thought i sounded a bit thick!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Hahah!! I thought I did!! We should get on fine hun!!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girls

I'm hoping to egg share at Lister soon depending on tests. Has anyone had egg collection under GA there? Do they do it or are you sedated?  This is the only bit i'm worried about . Love to hear back from anyone and their experience. 

Many thanks and   to all

Maria X


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Maria

I had ec at the lister under general, i believe this is the only was they do it there

good luck for your tx  

Nic


----------



## *kateag*

Girls Im really stressing out today. Im so worried that these follies arent going to grow and im not going to get the min of 8 for the egg share. 

Im worried that they will abandon my cycle, and we will lose all our money that we have paid out and get no closer to having our second baby. I know that I cant plan all this til I have had another scan but how long can I stimm for before they stop me, and what do I do??


----------



## alexia

Oh hunny, im not sure how long they can keep u going, but remember they do know what they are doing and im sure now they have upped ur dose ur sure to get lots more follies.      I know its hard but try not to fret as it wont help u. Just wait for the next scan. If things are the still going slow im sure they will try something else.  
Keep ur chin up
xxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya all just thought i'd post to let you know had myFSH blood test done yesterday along with HIV hep b and hep c Dp is getting his done today!!! my lovely GP said he'd do them for us and that he should charge but he's decided not too!!!
hopefully we'll get the results on friday  
only thing is my GP has not written to the lister to tell them i am healthy and have no reason to start the egg sharing program!!! 
i rung the Lister up and they told me they can not start me untill they have this letter :-/ i don't know if i should hassle my Gp in to getting this letter done or just wait to see if he'll do it what do you thinik?? allyson


----------



## alexia

Well done girl on getting the bloods done.  JUst to let u know i did hassle my doc to hurry and do letter....she didnt mind!!!! 
Good luck hun

xxx


----------



## allybee17

good luck for 2morro and your scan   I'm gonna give my doctor till monday next week then I'll ring the surgery to see if he has sent of the letter   I'm sure he'll understand why I'm nagging him I WANT TO GET STARTED   allyson


----------



## *kateag*

Hello girlies, is it ok if i stay on the lister thread even though we not having tx just yet?? do you mind??!!!


----------



## vicmc

Hello girls 
Kate thank you for pointing me in this direction just thought I would say "Hello" and see if it is ok to join in ?
I will be starting (hopefully) my second cycle at the Lister in Jan (fingres crossed) and egg sharing again. My first cycle was this year and resulted in myself and my recipient getting pg but I unfortunately suffered an ectopic.
Just managed to get our heads round everything again and have decided to go for it again and hopefully the next time it will happen again and this time it will embed in the right place and stick. God knows what the odds are on that happening but eh cant sit around desperate foranother child and not doing anything about it.
So here we are again.
Had my tel consultation with the lovely Jaya yesterday and am waiting to get all the necessary blood tests done and get on with it.
Very excited and desperate as I know we all are to get on and make it work.
Looking forward to getting to know you all.
Best of luck to you all whereever you are in your tx.
Lots of love
Vic
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Vic

Welcome to the egg share lister girls thread

Sorry to read about your ectopic

I was moderator of cycle buddies during your last cycle and remember you so sorry how things turned out

Wishing u lots of  for this cycle

 

Emxx


----------



## alexia

Kate u better stay with us..... it wont be long til ur back in full swing!!!!!!-yurs still my bud and id   if u were gone!

Welcome Vic-sorry to hear about ectopic on last cycle. Such a shame when ur that close.   Hope this time u have no probs  

Allyson- be sure u keep on top of em, im sure they wont mind u giving em a little kick up the [email protected]?$


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just thought i would pop by and leave a list of the lister ladies

*Kateag ~ honorary member*

_Alexia ~ stimming  _

vicmc ~ starting ES Jan  

_Allyson ~ waiting to start  _

_Nicwim ~   twins expected in june  _

_MJP ~ Initial appt 15/11  _

I think thats u all 

Kate notice ur in bold!!
an honorary member and you were the starter of this thread and here u stay!!
(as long as u want to)

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Awwwww!!! Ta girls!!! Thank you for being such good mates!!

Vic, welcome to the board hun, its a great place to have a good old chat and you will get to know some brilliant girls. 

Alexia hun, are you excited!! I think they will say either come back monday and you will get your dates, or you will get them today! Dont forget to ask about the baby asprin. What time you in??

Allyson, good luck getting the doctors sorted! I swear they are the most annoying and lazy proffesion going!

Em, thank you hun!! I will be staying here for as long as you lot let me!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

Thank you all
i know this is not the place really to mention teeth but had 2 huge ones out today soo feeling very sorry for myself  it hurts  
but getting all our blood tests results 2morro so hopefully that'll cheer me up willpost when i know my results and yes i agree NHS doctors work soooooo very slow have no idea of time scales either grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## allybee17

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR guess what my GP still has not written to the Lister hospital to tell them I'm fit and well to do egg share!!! I've told him we can't start until he dose this simple little thing why don't he seem to realise his quick 5 min note will get me started on my dream!!! my blood results are in but not DPs so can't get them now till Monday gr gr gr gr gr and my tooth hurts         humhp humph 
Allyson has the grumps


----------



## alexia

HI grumpy Allyson!!!!!

Hopefully now uve reminded him he will get into gear.  These people are so laid back arent they. U'd think being in the caring profession they would think a little about their patients!?  Hope ur dh results come on time and the letter gets done.Let us know  
Hope the tooth gets a bit better...dose yourself up!! 
xx


----------



## allybee17

thank you Alexia i got very dosed up lol a bottle of wine did the trick not so grumpy today and tooth/ gum feels lots better will ring the surgery every day nest week till he actually writes the letter for me so hopefully I'll have everything done and posted by the end of the week.so i can arrange with the lister an appointment to carry out all the other blood tests i need!!!
had very strange dreams last night about test results never had HIV done b4 it's all a bit scary  did anyone worry about those results the nurse who did the test said i could have talked to someone b4 taking the test but i told them i was fine!!! just get on with it but now I'm thinking silly stuff!!!!!! Allyson


----------



## alexia

Glad uve chilled a bit Allyson and glad the wine helped!!  
Its all very daunting isnt it. I was worrying about getting my results back  and eventually when the results came i realised it was all for nothing. U are totally normal dont u worry. this is just the beginning....i am such a worrier anyway and it just gets worse.  Dreams too....i dreamt some crazy stuff which all surrounded the ivf process!!
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya hun! Dont worry, I was panicking about the HIV results as well!!! Madness, when I knew I didnt have it!!! The things this stuff makes you panic about!

Also, dreams, god I had some freaky dreams, woke dh up once trying to inject him!! (with no needle of course!!!)    Still makes me laugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dont worry everything going through you head is completely normal!!!

xxx


----------



## alexia

Haa haa Kate, u crack me up......


----------



## *kateag*

Aim to please!!!!! 

(hope you laughing with me and not at me   !!)


----------



## allybee17

thanks you girls  glad I'm normal....ish last nights dream was about making 100's of eggs and them being given to loads of women   and they all got babies but i didn't wow this is just the beginning for me I'm gonna be a wreck time it comes to my cycle!!!!! hope you all had a safe fireworks night!!! Kate very funny about trying to inject DH i bet he was woken up in a right pickle lol     Allyson


----------



## allybee17

GUTTED GUTTED GUTTED!!!

just got my fsh levels back from my GP and they are 11.5 as we all know they have to below 10 for the lister egg sharing program!! 
I'm so gutted really am one good thing thou my doctor finally wrote of to the lister to tell them I'm OK for the program if i can get in now!!
i did ring up the egg sharing nurses and she Anette did tell me not to worry to much and to just get it repeated next period but my hopes have been so high and positive since our appointment the concultant was so positive for us to this just feels like a giant knock back and i have to tell my DP too that we maynot be able to go ahead as planned. has anyone here had high fsh levels and had to have the test done again? i really feel like crying   
just when i thought things were beginning to get better Allyson


----------



## *kateag*

Hun, I have already chatted to you about this, but wanted to post on here so you had a reply, please dont worry. Get it done again, try your best not to stress out, and if its still slightly higher than 10, which Im sure it wont be, but everything else is perfect Im almost certain they will let you share. 

xxx


----------



## alexia

Allyson- I agree with Kate, just get it re-done, im sure it wont matter too much if its slightly higher.  Its best to wait and have a chat with ur consultant.
Good luck hunxx

Kate-Of course im laughing with u!!
xxx


----------



## allybee17

THANKS GIRLS
my mind is at ease a little now 
i guess if i worry about it to much it ain't gonna help my next levels so I'm gonna chill  
ALLYSON


----------



## allybee17

Now I've really had enough!!!!! everything is against us i swear!!!! have just opened a letter from my local hospital telling me thy will not let me have the results of my HIV test HEP B test and HEP C test until we pay £100 and i know there will be another letter in the post 2morro saying the same things for D)P. it says as we are not having fertility treatment on the NHS they will not do them for us. feel like screaming it's not as if i have chosen not to have fertility treatment on the NHS they told me i can not as i have a daughter. it's only a bloody HIV test I'm sure i could walk in to any sti clinic and get them done I'm so mad and feel so unhelped by the bloody NHS. all i want to do is get going and I'm being stooped at every bloody step!!! just feel like giving up i don't think I'm gonna be strong enough to cope with it all crying while i type this it's all ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ALLYSON


----------



## *kateag*

Hun, why did you not get your HIV test done at lister? Its free for you and £40 for dh. Our gp wouldnt do them, so lister did it. 

Give them a call in the morning, book the appointment and tell the other place to get stuffed!


----------



## alexia

I agree.....Lister will do all ur tests if needs be


----------



## allybee17

hello   not gonna be a grumpy mo today!!! but get this..................... DP got his HIV HEP B HEPC test results back today funny how we both had them done together and they were for the same reason but i have to pay to get my results and he did not bloody NHS . I have made an appointment with my GP to get my levels tested again and to ask him nicely may even boo a bit to see if he can get my results.
if not at least we know we are in the clear as DPs came back with the all clear phew  at least we don't have to worry about that, as if his are clear mine will be too   I've decided that I'm not gonna be in such a rush to get everything done now i just felt like i had to have all tests done asap so we can get on but i now can see things don't work like that. I'll make an appointment at the Lister for all the other tests after my next fsh test results are back maybe then things will start to plod along  anyone doing anything interesting this weekend?


----------



## allybee17

Good luck for you Alexia thinking about you


----------



## *kateag*

Very strange why he got his and you cant?  

Did you see you could get yours done at Lister for free? Just dont tell them you have already had it done! 

Good for you chilling out a bit, get xmas over and done with and then you can attack it full steam! 

Feel free to moan all you like hun! its what we are here for!!! 
xxx


----------



## allybee17

very strange indeed!!!
but guess thats the nhs for you!!!
we think maybe the nurse who did the test may have put the reason why i wanted it done on my notes with the blood but not on marks DPs or maybe his just "slipped through" and we're lucky to have got his!
will just have a work with my doctor next week.
Are you watching that program on Tuesday a chilid against all odds? i think it's on BBC 1 at 9pm. 
Allyson x


----------



## allybee17

i'm so fed up!!! missed my doctors appoitment yesterday to arrange getting my levels tested again!! he goes on holiday at the end of the week for 2 weeks and i can't get another appointment I'm actually on the verge of just giving up now getting so stressed out about it all and feel like the Lister have 4gotten about me since i told them my last levels were 11.5, DP tells me i have to stay positive but I'm finding it hard it's only the 1st step at the moment and i can't even get on that!! i can't believe thats i went to the Lister for my 1st appointment a month ago and I'm still not further closer to starting any treatment. 
I'm really starting to think i don't want to go through this i have a daughter already I'm 33 maybe thats the way it should be left!!!   Allyson


----------



## x shye x

hi girls hope u dont mind me replying, i have also just received my pill and nasal spray and forms in the post and my period is due next week so im really excited its all happening. Does it mean they have found a match if im startin treatment or do u think there still lookin?
I would love to get talkin to u guys as i feel abit lonely on this cycle as before it was just the standard IVF. Does anyone know how long i have to take the pill as they have sent me 2 packets of 21 pills and i thought u only did one pack.
Wow what a lovely present it would be if it works this second time around i hope u can hear me embies xxx ha 

Would be great to get any advice from u girls on what its good to do or not do?

love an hugs shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Shye - They will normally match you up while your on the pill - they send you 2 packets as sometimes once you get to the end of the pack, they tell you to go straight onto the next (with no break), all will depend on matching you up and recipients cycle.  they will let you know what to do nearer the time.

Allyson - So sorry things have not gone as planned...  and good luck for getting that fsh sorted out.. could you not speak to your dr's secretary and tell her that you need a form for a blood test, sometimes they can arrange this without actually having to see the Dr...  or maybe write him a quick letter??  I find letters works wonders with my Drs.

Helen x


----------



## 7sector

hi girls 

well had my first consultation at lister on monday came away with fantastic positive feedback. 
my gp is amazing lister faxed her monday asking for a detailed letter of my history and any reasons why i should not be treated she did it the same day. 
not all my blood results back yet but my fsh came back today it was 6.5 i cant believe it is all going so well. 

going back upto lisater on tuesday to have bloods done my gp cant do and have my internal scan and dh sperm count. i really cant wait to get started now when do you think i will?

hope everyone is ok.
Jeanette


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, 

Jeanette, glad things are going so well hun, with regards to your question, when did you have your 1st hiv test done? as you will start the tx about 2 weeks before the 2nd test is due. Good luck on tuesday!!

Shye, Helen answered you question hun, but just to add, I also recieved 2 packs of pills but I was only on the pill for 2 weeks which is the min you can do anyway, because my recipient was on same time with me. 

Ally, sorry things still  not going the way you want, Im sure Lister havent forgotten about you, they are probably just waiting for the results on your second test to see if its any lower. Can you not see a different doctor while yours is on holiday? Im sure the dont expect his patients to not be ill while he is away??

I will be calling Lister on tuesday to find out if I can share again, was up there monday and it was so quiet!!
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Girls

Just like my southern buddy Jeanette  we too had our first consultation at Lister yesterday and everything is looking good  The staff are lovely, so friendly and helpful, we're getting very excited. It all depends on my fsh results now which i should get back next week, please let it be a good result        Hoping to start in Feb. Loads and loads of   and   to everyone!!
Maria xx


----------



## alexia

HI girls

Allyson-sorry to hear ur still waiting. Keep ur chin up and keep going, ul soon get there then itl fly by!!

Shye-they matched me quite quickly but then the recipient declined so they had to re-match me hence why i ended up being on the pill for 5 weeks.

Jeanette- once all the bloods are back  ul be on ur way. They have to get u in sync with recipient so this is what slowed me down.

Kate-Hey girl, hows u hunny? Glad to see u about still.  Im soooooooo bored on this 2ww. am getting real anxious now. Dunno if i can hold out til next wed!!

Maria- good luck with the result hun!

Helen-when do u start again hun?

Alexia  x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Hiya Alexia - I've been reading your 2ww diary!  would say the funny taste in your mouth is a good sign - I do remember briefly getting it with ds, but it was more towards the end of the 2ww with him.
Hope to start again early next year, jan / Feb time all going well... think I'm going to get my NK cells tested before though just incase - another expense though!!  do you know what ever happened to your other embies?? did they let them carry on to see if they would go to blasts??

Kate - Good luck for Tuesday - I'm sure Dr T will fight your corner well.

Helen x


----------



## allybee17

Thanks for all your support i do think I'm being a bit of a drama queen thou!!! I'm very impatient which really ain't a good thing to be ex specially going down this path.... well made it to my doctor today bless him he's so sweet!!! said I'd have to pay for my next fsh levels test thou.... as the nurse who did my last blood test even thou she thought she was being helpfull doing my other tests has blown my cover at our local hospital!!! they do not fund private fertility treatment (she put down on my last lot of bloods thats what they were for) hey ho it's only gonna cost£40 so not to much.... doctor told me that i should do the test on day4 of my cycle he seems to think thats when it'll show me at my lowest level!!! anyone heard of that before?? he also says he doubts very much it'll get higher so hopefully even if does stay at 11 the lister will still want me to go ahead.
Me and DP have been talking about it and have decided that as i have one daughter and we managed to get pregnant 5 times in 18 months surly that goes to show my eggs are good baby making eggs. thats what Dr Marie Wren told us too!  fingers crossed.... I'm due the last week of the month so guess I'll find out then. At least i ain't had any tooth ache this month and not taken 500 pain killers!!! Allyson


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Good luck Allyson - FSH they normally say get it done between day 3 and 5 of cycle - I think but not certain that if you have it done later on in cycle that it gets higher, but any time day 3 - 5 normally is about the same... what day in cycle was your last test

H xx


----------



## allybee17

my last test was taken on the 3rd day!!! but i was so ill and stressed that month due to 2 abscesses on my teeth really had so many drugs so I'm hoping that maybe the reason why it was a little high!! i had a test done last year and it was only 7 so I'm so hopping for a little drop next time all it is is 1 over the 10 I've eaten lot's of veg as well this month starting on the fruit this week lol .... Every little helps


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

ohhh, sounds like it quite possibly could have been a temporary higher reading then - Ill keep everything crossed, but I've heard stress can do this.  I've heard of acupuncture and wheatgrass being good at lowering fsh (sorry if I'm repeating what people have already told you).  shame you have to pay for the test though :-(
Good luck,
Helen xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girls, i've just called my gp for fsh/lh results and they are fsh 4.3 lh 10.9. I've phoned lister to ask advice on these results but they are unable to discuss them with me until i fax them over  Just want some advice as to whether they sound good/bad? Will i be accepted for egg share? Going mad   and i'm in my lunch hour so have to go bac to work now. I know that if you get a higher lh reading it's a sign of pco which was picked up at my scan at Lister last week, they said it was mild and on one side. Any help please?
Loadsa luck to all       
Maria xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Maria

your fsh is fantastic!!!!

what a great result

 for when u speak to the lister

Emxx


----------



## kitty10

hallo everyone!

as a potential Lister egg sharer I just wanted to say hello!

i had my first appointment there today and was very impressed although they seemed to be running REALLY late, lots of people in the corridors, etc etc. But i felt that the level of expertise was very high.

Is anyone on here going to be egg sharing feb/march next year?

i am quite intimidated and worried about the time i will need to take off work. but they seem to know what they're doing and are very transparent re their statistics etc.

would love to hear your experiences. am now just waiting to see my doctor to do the blood tests that i haven't got yet. will be able to have my second hiv test in feb then, hopefully, we could go ahead.

Kittyxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Kitty!! 

Hopefully we will be starting again feb/march time so we could well be buddies, if we get the all clear on these bloods.

If you need any questions answered just shout, us lister girls are good at that!!!

And, it always seems to be busy in there, its good on one hand as it shows how popular they are, but not so good when you are kept waiting for so long.

Good luck hun, and looking forward to chatting to you. 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 7sector

hi kitty

my first app was on the 13th and yeah it was totally mad the day i went but they did say monday was a nghtmare for them. last week went up on tuesday and it was empty.

we have been accepted for IVf possible need for ICSI and start in jan /feb.feel free to im or email with questions

good luck 
Jeanette

Email address removed by moderator.


----------



## alexia

HI girls

I hope to be able to start again feb/march time.

Does anyone know if i will have to have bloods all done again?  My last cycle was text book but ended with a BFN.
Do the blood results not last 6 months?

Alexia x


----------



## kitty10

thank you for your welcome!

it is really good to meet other people in the same position.

initially DH was unsure about egg donation, he came away really impressed and happy with the idea.

i just can't wait to start, although i wish i could take a whole month off work to do it in!

i couldn't believe that their recipients wait 2 years - i had no idea!

Kitty xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x shye x

Filled in my green form today and must admit feel bit sad, it was very hard to know wat to say but just did it in the end and hope its enough.
Been on the pill for 2 days gotta ring the lister thursday to see if they have lined me up whatever that means 

Oh well another cycle and i cant help but feel scared and this is my 1st egg share.  

shye xxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya girls sorry not been around for a bit had to have some time out as was getting really stressed out!!! finally have had the go ahead for my egg share going up to lister on the 15th to get all my outstanding blood tests done, Lizzy rung me today to tell me that they had decided i could join the egg share program even thou my fsh levels are at 11.5 also said if it goes well i can go on the have more cycles!! so finally a little hope again!!!!   has anyone gone to the lister with a child in tow?? I'm gonna have to take my 10 year old dd as i won't be back in time to collect her from school.... do you think they'll mind??


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Ally - Congratulations on being accepted..  I more or less always take my ds with me to my lister appointments (well he was made there after all   )..  He's only 2 and no they don't mind at all even though he does tend to run riot a bit whilst there...  I'd immagine where your dd is older it should be a lot easier.  You do end up seeing quite a lot of people taking their children there so they are quite used to it..  My main bit of advise is to take something that will occupy her whilst there as sometimes you can end up waiting quite a long time.. (more so after scans etc)... also lots of snacks I find help too... My ds even came with us on day of EC and whilst I was having EC dh took him over to Battersea park zoo for a few hours which was nice.
Best of luck,
Helen xx


----------



## allybee17

Thank you Helen i guessed they would be OK with children being around... i actually think my dd will find it very interesting and maybe it will help her understand whats gonna happen   lol she's actually doing a project in school about the human body so maybe we could call it an educational trip lololol

I'm only having my bloods done as I've already had my scan so should not be there long maybe do a bit of Christmas shopping whilst in the big smoke.

it's such a relief to actually be told that we can go ahead with the egg share afterthe 1st fsh level test come back at 11.5 i really did believe that i would not be able to egg share and then when the 2nd one came back the same i actually thought that was it.... but lister have been fab so am all happy and any stress has just drifted away here's to a fab stress free Christmas and a blimming fantastic new year


----------



## ~ MJP ~

That's fantastic news Allyson what a relief !!    I'm having my outstanding bloods done at Lister on Friday so maybe we will be cycle buddies in the new year         Best of luck hun, Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Great news hun, at least you can now try and relax and enjoy xmas. 

Good luck!

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Ally

thats fantastic news honey

 for ur bloods hun

Maria  for ur bloods too hun

wow cycle buddies for janurary  

Hope all goes well

Love Emxx


----------



## x shye x

Hi everyone, well been on the pill 4 days now and been feeling sick abit, i was told to phone today and speck to leena about a line up i assume a match and apparently one lady could not cause dates were wrong(didnt understand that) and another lady is getting back to em once she spoke to her husband so just to carry on with pill .

I told her i felt sick and she made me feel abit silly, she said u only have been on pill for 4 days im sure its not the pill.  I said no it is cause my last cycle was the same so she said take it before u go bed but i was told to stick to the same time everyday which is 8am for me.

Shall i change time?

thanks, shye xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tag4e

Hya all,

I did egg share at Lister, does anyone mind if I join in?  

SHYE - I have sent you a pm hun   With regards to your pill question it depends on what pill you are on? if you are on the combined pill then you have around 12 hours to adjust the time but if you are on the mini pill then you only have around three hours!!  I think you should maybe clarify with Lena how to change the time you take the pill as you dont want to end up messing your cycle up! 

And dont let them make you feel silly    I felt terrible when I was on the pill, I had headaches and felt sick! 

Also, when you was told that one recipients dates were wrong it is because she is probably at a different stage in her cycle and they like you to be around the same time so they can coincide your cycles together so she is ready to recieve your eggs at the same time as you! Hope that made sense?  

Love Tracey
xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Tracey good to see you hun. 

Shye, I was the same on the pill, mycrogynon I think it was, and i felt AWFUL, I was so horrible to everyone, so dont worry you are completely normal. Lena does have a tendancy to make you feel silly about things, but she knows the most so you always want to speak to her. She comes across as very abrupt and stern I think. 

I would call again hun, and ask if you can just change the time of the pill. I must admit I didnt take mine the same time everyday, but it was always around the same 3 hours. 

As for the recipient, as Tracey said they need to be roughly the same dates as you, d/r at the same time and what not, so if she was already half way through her cycle it would have been too late for her. Hopefully you will hear today about the second lady.

Good luck hun. Let us know how you get on?

xx


----------



## x shye x

Oh i feel like i have messed up now and im worrying, lena told me it was okay to do it in the evening and change the time but im not so sure now. Cause she was bit abrupt before i dont wanna ask her again incase she gets moody and i end up saying something back 

I think i will take it again in the morning and just put up with feeling like poooooo as i dont want to mess up. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  i hate worrying i will phone on monday(sod it) there just have to get the humpppp. 

Thanks ladies
hugs

shye xxxxxxxxx


----------



## x shye x

Sorry me again------      I took  it at 9pm tonight as i normally take it at 830am so there is a big difference if i start again as normal in the morning will it be okay?


----------



## allybee17

hello just thought I'd pop on to say hello 
getting excited about going to the lister on Friday i know it's only to get all my bloods done but it feels like a massive step forward and i feel as if we are on our way 

I doubt now thou we'll actually start our ivf till march now as we'll have to wait 3 months to do my 2nd HIV test but at least my DP has had his done he had his done a month ago.... as I've told you b4 i got mine done too but my horrible hospital said they would not give me my results as i was having treatment outside the NHS I'd have to pay £100...... i declined and get this my GP wants me to pay for the hard copy of my fsh results!!!!!! i can't believe how tight my NHS catchment is.

I'm gonna take my dd with me on Friday..... i don't know what to tell her school thou i think maybe I'll tell them the truth that i have to take her as i won't be around to collect her from school DP has to work and just moved so don't have any close friends who could collect her, I'm sure the school will be OK  

anyways better get going school and work awaits ALLYSON


----------



## kitty10

Hallo everyone.

Is it just me, I want to get christmas over because i am so bored of waiting to start TX again!!  I am waiting for AF which is due next Monday, to get the day 3 blood tests done next week - I will be cutting it fine to get it done before xmas! 

I haven't had my FSH tested for 2 years and am feeling rather anxious about the results! 

Anyone else just waiting, waiting, waiting?

At least i have had my HIV done last month so should only need to wait until february to have the repeat.

A child against all odds this week is about egg sharing, isn't it?

kitty xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls 

Alyson, good luck on friday hun, not long to go now til you get started! thank god xmas is in between to keep you busy. Im sure the school wont mind your dd having the day off, if you wanted to explain to them then they def wouldnt mind. 

Kitty, good luck getting the bloods done hun, Im on day 2 today but cannot get up to lister this week so I have to wait til next month! Like you im waiting to get started, hopefully be feb/march time when we are good to go. 

It is egg sharing this week, but its on tomorrow night at 9 instead of tonight. Its also about sperm donation as well I think. Im looking forward to this one. 

Good luck girls. 
x


----------



## alexia

Damn i thought it was tonight...now im gonna have find something else to watch while putting my tree up!!!!


----------



## Quiet storm

Ladies--just wanted to pop in and wish u all good luck.
I egg shared at the Lister twice and my 2nd one resulted in a lovely baby..
I had no probs and was treated very well. all the staff were fantastic.. 
I really hope that my eggs resulted in a baby or babies for the recepients..

If u have any questions-pls be free to ask... I promise Lister was great and I will be going back there (God willing) next yr for my frosties.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi girls, looks like there are a few of us at Lister waiting to get going how exciting!! Had all my final bloods done last Friday and today i've received the pill and sniffer sprays from Lister i'm so excited all seems to be going well     I have to start the pill at next period between xmas and new year as i have long cycles 6/7 weeks! so guess i'm going to be on it for at least 4 weeks as they know we are on holiday for 2 weeks in January and then it will hopefully be all systems go early Feb   

Girls who have been through it before when do you start the sniffer spray? I know it's to down reg but is this when you finish pill and start period? And how long do you do it for?

Good luck to everyone i'm so pleased we are here for each other  

Loadsa love, Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi maria, its great when you get that parcel isnt it!! 

You start the sniffing on the last day of your pill, so if they tell you to take it for 2 weeks then the last day is when you start the sniffing, and take the last pill, if that makes sense!!!

Im hoping to start in feb to have tx in march time I think, in an ideal world, but if it comes back all ok that I am allowed to share, I think I might leave it til march and start then. Just want to get everything sorted and get myself ready again. Then again I could change my mind!!

Quiet storm, great to hear from another lady who has had success at the lister! Hope to chat to soon. 

Alexia, they have put the royal variety show on instead, how dare they! You will have to boogie round the tree   glass of mulled wine in hand!!

xxx


----------



## x shye x

Hi ladies, how are u all?  well feeling on top of the world the pill seems to be agreeing with me finally . Some wally hit my car tonight so more stresssssss but I'm feeling happy don't know why must be the pill     .

I'm so excited about this cycle and i have every confidence in the lister they seem very professional and they seem to know Wat there doing so hopefully i will get a big deserving pregnancy that goes for everyone tooxxxx. Wat is the nasal spray like as i heard its nasty and gives u a horrible taste for ages?  I'm abit worried as the lister gave some couples my information and they nurses have not got back so does that mean no one wants my beautiful eggs  or does it take time?

Well good luck to all the ladies starting and currently on there cyclexxxxxxxxxxxx

Against odds is tomorrow at 9pm its egg share so all tune in  thought it was tonight   nem mind wed is boring TV and have something to watch tomorrow, lister was shown last week and i was getting very excited my dp was laughing as i was acting like a child he he   .

love shyexxxxxxxxxxxx speak soon xxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

can i join with you ladies?

after waiting for a refereal letter from doc since july i am now currently waiting to go get our bloods done on the 19th.our app is at 2pm which seems to be a strange time.what sort of things do we have to expect?is it just in and outr app or do they ask you questions about things again?


----------



## x shye x

I just had my bloods done which took all of 10 mins and i was out, providing u have had your consultation which i assume u have had.  I think they give u afternoon appt as they are busy doing scans in the morning thats wat they told me as i had the same time appt. 

Good luck hunny xxxxxxxxxx

shye


----------



## alexia

Hi girls

Well i called my gp today and they are happy to do the bloods again for my 2nd tx.  I really thought they would say no as they bent over backwards to help me last time but they are still helping me!!!  Si im gonna have hep b & c, vdrl & haemoglobin done on the 21st so i get the results in plenty of time to start d/r in january......yippee!!

Ally- I totally agree, why is it that the NHS are so different depending on where u live, its so unfair.

Kitty-  The waiting game is the worst. Last tx i was going  . The worst was while i was on the pill for 5 wks but onec u start the drugs it flies by. Then the 2ww.....it killed me!!

Quiet storm- Its so heart warming to hear u had success.  Hopefully my 2nd tx will proove to be positive like u!!

Maria- I bet u are excited now u have ur drugs.  Not long now!!!

Shye- The nasal spray doesnt taste that bad. Little unpleasant but the taste goes in a few mins.  I d/r on the spray for 6 days. On the 6th day i had my baseline scan and that evening started my stimming injections which i was on for 11 days. So my tx was really quick!!!  
I found the worst part of the tx was being on the pill. I turned into a right moody witch!!!  The d/r gave me bad headaches and i felt good on the stimms.
Dont worry if they are taking a while with the recipient. There could be many reasons why they are taking  their time. It'll all be ok, they have tonnes of ladies ready to match hun.  My 1st recipient turned me down but within a couple of weeks thay found me another-they are really good!

Kate- i managed to get the tree up after a lot of persuasion!!! Missed the mulled wine though....couldnt face it after last weekend!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

how long does it normaly take from bloods done to start?


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, 

Wishing, it depends on what bloods hun, if its the normal ones then its not long, but if its the HIV its 3 months til you have your second one done. 

Alexia, glad your gp will help hun, wish mine would! I might get dh to have a go, he has the charm you see!! also glad that tree is up! Lights on the tree, main lights off, a glass of.....water... and away you go!

Shye, nasal spray is ok, you get used to it after a while, you will also think you are doing it wrong  but you wont be! Dont worry about the waiting for a recipient, when you are ready they will have one for you. They have a lot of ladies waiting. 

Right, Im off to get dh to call the doctors and try and work some charm, why should we have to pay if they can do it. And I could get it done today. 

Keep it crossed for me girls. 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x shye x

Thanks ladies im so glad i found this little home for the lister girls, was feeling lonely as this is my 1st egg share before it was just IVF.  So grateful for all the prompt replys makes u feel so much better when your all under same hospital and u know wat everyones talking about .  Get lost with the conversations on the boards at times .

Speak soon ladies, take care

shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Alexia - Are you sure your bloods need updating already  I'm sure they last at least 6 months - maybe 12 months  glad your GP is being helpful though - mine has always been great too, he even prescibed the drugs I needed for my last FET as well.

Helen xx


----------



## alexia

Hi Helen

I need Hep b & c, vdrl & haemoglobin as they were done at the end of july so by the time i start my drugs in jan it will be 6 months already!!! Mad aint it......all this running around.
Yes, thankfully i have a wonderful gp. I couldnt get my prescription done last time as she explained something to do will nhs funding in this area. Im so thankful  coz u here of so many gps that are sooo awkward.

Hows u??
Alexia


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Hiya Alexia,

Yes that makes sense...  so nice to have a good GP...  I'm fine thanks, went and saw a new clinic which is closer to me yesterday - it does seem nice but so much smaller than the Lister (I didn't think this was possible before I saw it)...  I'm tempted by it though, consultant wants me to transfer my frozen ones to that clinic and do my FET there, but I'm not 100% convinced yet... still got loads of questions to ask him about it, but will make up my mind in January I think.. I might just stick with doing my FET at the Lister and then going to new clinic for fresh cycle if the blasts don't work.  I've also been booked in for a HSG next Tuesday as i wanted to check my left tube as I'm worried that it maybe blocked or something too and I don't want to chance any more treatment with a blocked tube....  (hopefully it's not though!!)... just need my AF to start before next Tuesday now as otherwise the HSG will have to wait until next month!!  

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag*

Was it just me, or was anyone else not impressed with tonights show? 

I just couldnt accept the way they kept saying "saving money" "not paying out" and the couples they used, not the welsh couple, the lady who was buying from abroad? 

Tonight wasnt what I was hoping for at all.


----------



## allybee17

i agree Kate,, it made me feel very poor and that the only reason I'm doing it is that I'm not rich enough to be lucky to afford IVF!!!! it sort of applied that it's like you have no choice but to "sell" your eggs to rich pepole just to get what you want!!! and me being welsh and sort of in exact same situation as the welsh couple it made me feel really crap!! as if it's all about the lack of money!!! and sort of being taken adventage of for being not well off!!!!


----------



## alexia

HI all

Helen- I think ur doing the right thing doing ur FET at Lister then changing when u start a new cycle.  Its quite a lot of bother i would imagine to transfer at this stage and u dont wanna raise stress levels!!!  
Which clinic are u looking at?
Glad ur checking ur tubes out coz it could m,ake a big difference if there is a blockage.  I had both tubes taken  in June and they said if i had kept em it was highly likely that if i did fall pg then any embryo  could be destroyed if any toxic fluid leaked out the tube.  I am happy i made that choice.
So, come on  !!!!

Kate-  I must admit i was disappointed with last nights show.  I know obviousely we do e/s as money is an issue. They didnt really put across the anguish we go through making that decision, it kept coming back to 'saving money'.  
Hope Hollys ok now

Ally-  Ur right, i do really poor now!!
xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Well, been to see big doc today and he doesnt think i have pcos but he isnt sure, so have had one set of bloods done, including lh and fsh (strike them off the list!) and have to go back on day 18 and day 25 to get some more done, and also booked into have a scan but not sure when that will be, sometime after new year. Back to see him in feb. 

So, at least we are getting somewhere at last!

Just need to get a copy of the bloods when they come back and then I can give them to lister. How do I go about getting a copy

Hope all you girlies are ok. 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## x shye x

Yipeeeeeeeee lena phoned me today and they found a match so im really happy thought i would be on the pill foeverrrrrr.  I have to go on Monday and have my 2nd HIV test and i come off the pill on the 30th and start nasal spray so really happy.

I just wanna scream im so happy to be doing this again and pray i get bfp only thing i dread is the 2ww as before was hell for me this time im not going to do a 2ww diary as i felt it made me worse and all i done was think about it this time im going to lay flat for 2 weeks and not move  

Hope all u ladies are okay xxxxxxxxx

love shye


----------



## Martha Moo

Shye

thats absolutely fabulous news!!

things will speed up from the 30th!!

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Shye thats brill news hun, well done!!!!


----------



## x shye x

Thanks girls  xxxxxxxx

Wishing u all loads of luck and love.xxxxxxxxxxxxx

shye


----------



## x shye x

Hi ladies if u all dont mind i would like to ask some questions cause for some reason when i woke this morning i had all these questions in my head so here goes. 

When i have Egg Transfer will i get a nice pic of my embies?

When i have Egg Transfer will i have to wait ages with a full bladder as last time the pain of needin to go wee had me in tears and it was very painful cause of that reason and i didnt get any enjoyment in any of it and that was sad as its the best time.  Im really worried about having to drink water as the last time has scared me, could i drink just half a glass and hope thats enough as before i drank 2 litres and ET was painful.

Thanks ladies, MERRY CHRISTMAS XXXXXXX

SHYE


----------



## alexia

Kate - so happy things are moving along for you now.  With my last lot of tests i just got em to print them off and i collected them. I have my own file with the result of any bloods that have been done.

Shye- glad u got the call u wanted, not long now!!  Dont worry about the drinking. I filled up all morning then my e/t was delayed so i emptied and started sipping again.  Ask the receptionist to update u on what time ul be seen. She just let me know when to start drinking again.  I wouldnt worry about drinking the whole pint. No wonder u were in pain drinking 2 litres!!!!!!!  
Hope this helps

I had a slight bleed last night which i thought my af had come early. This morning-no blood.  Have to start my pill on day 2 of af so waiting to see if itl come full flow!!!!

Alexia

xxxxxxxx


----------



## x shye x

Thanks Alexia, ah hope it comes today hunny and u can start the pill xxxx

Do u know if u get pic of embies? xxx

Good luck hunny xx

shye


----------



## jola

Hi girls - I'm back. I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks - I thought I'd made it...we are both devastated. 

Don't know what to do now - will the Lister still accept me for egg share? Should I hang on and try to get p/g naturally again? I'm going to be 35 in March - how long should I wait? Why did I miscarry? The nurses at the hospital just say its very common bla bla bla - but of course they don't know anyhting about our history of infertility- I couldn't get anyone to tell me whether there is a connection between miscarriage and poor morphology of sperm. 



Jola


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

(((((Jola)))))  I'm so so sorry to read about your m/c    I'm sure the Lister will still accept you as they were all ready to start you before... maybe give them a ring and ask  in terms of egg share I think you'ld have to start pretty quickly as I'm not sure if they still accept you in your 35th year or not
Sorry i can't help about the question of whether your mc could be anything to do with the poor morph, maybe ask this question on the pregnancy loss board??

Alexia - I had my right tube out because of a hydro too - they left my left one as they said it looked healthy but I never had the die test so hopefully it will be clear - think I need the HSG for peace of mind more than anything...  apparently moving embies is pretty simple, just a case of picking them up yourself (or by courier) signing a bit of paper work and taking them to the new clinic....  got a lot of questions to ask more about their own experience with blasts tho as I don't think they deal with blasts as much as the Lister do.
The clinic I'm looking at is called the Chaucer in Canterbury - they're pretty small but much cheaper than the the lister when your not egg sharing.

Helen xxx


----------



## x shye x

Helloooooo sorry to be a pain just wondererd when the lister require there money is it before treatment or after as i have to pay the 100.00 for the HFA form and i have started treatment and they have not ask me for money, do they send u a bill at the end how does it work.

Thanks xxxxxxxxxxxx  shye


----------



## *kateag*

Jola, Im so sorry about your mc hun, I can imagine how lost you are feeling. With regards to the sperm, we asked that when we had our m/c and were told that it wouldnt cause it, as a damaged sperm wouldnt be able to fertilise the egg to create the pregnancy to start with, so try not to worry about that too much on top of everything else. 

With regards to the sharing, I would say to get started as soon as possible, as you can still try naturally while you are waiting, as Helen said the cut off is 35. Good luck hun and we are here if you need us. 

Shye, the payment has to be made when you go up to start stimming. We had to pay the £104 hfea and the £1183 icsi at the same time. 

xxx


----------



## jola

Thanks Kate and Helen. I'll call the Lister on Monday. I am so uncertain about what to do - I got pregnant once, but who knows what the chances of it happening again are. Obviously i'd rather not go through the IVF if I don't have to, but by the time I know whether or not I have to it will be too late. I wish I was younger. Its so unfair - everywhere I look there are pregnant women of all ages and sizes and states of health - everyhting from heavily pregnant women doing yoga in the park to pregnant women with a *** hanging out their mouth. Why did mine die? I wanted it so much. I know there is no point in thinking like this, but I can't help it- just venting.
Kate - that's what my GP said to me too (that only a healthy sperm can fertilise) - but obviously something went wrong- i.e. something wasn't completely right with the sperm or the egg. I assume that thats the case as the embryo died a couple of weeks before I miscarried - so I assume that it isn't that my cervix wouldn't hold or one of those things. So I can't help thinking that there might be a connection with the morphology. Or maybe something else wrong with me that has not been investigated yet - no tests have been done on me at all. After three years of this business I feel that the medical professionals are very focussed on not making you panic - they always want to tell you that there is no sinister explanation, its just bad luck. I feel like my luck can't be this bad...Venting again. Its only ten days since we had the scan - I'm still very raw, so forgive me if I am a bit incoherent.
Jola
xx


----------



## *kateag*

The way you feel is totally understandable hun, give yourself time to get over it, you may feel better if you are activly doing something, I know I did but everyone is different. 

With regards to what went wrong, something somewhere was wrong the baby yes, but thats not necessarily from either egg or sperm, as something may have just gone wrong. There would be nothing you did, or you dh that caused this. Please, I know its hard, but you have to think of it as natures way. I know that is no help to you now whatsoever, and I know nothing I could say will help now, but give yourself time, and please try not think into it too much. 

If you want to pm me feel free. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya so thats all my bloods done Annette took them took so much thought my arm was gonna drop off... such a feeling of relief now that it's all been done for me. was told to ring up in the middle of Jan to get results and to find out the next step....  can anyone tell me what this will be will i be asked to go on the pill ?? took dd with me she was amazed with the coffee/chocolate machine lol had a really lovely day when to oxford street for a little bit of shopping  i was even brave enough to use the underground ........ did get a bit lost trying to get back to Victoria station


----------



## alexia

Hi girls

Jola, sorry to hear about the m/c, i cant imagine what you are going through. Try and keep your chin up, i know its hard.  Its tough not being able to get proper answers though isnt it. I agree with KAte- Im sure though that morphology has nothing to do with you m/c. 

Helen- I didnt realise it was as simple as that to transfer embies!!  Chaucer sounds good-sounds like u have plenty of questions!!

Shye- I didnt get a photo of ours but then, i didnt ask. I wish i had!

Alexia


----------



## x shye x

Hello ladies just a note to say hi and hope your all okay and had a good weekend.  I have apt at Lister tomorrow i have to have another HIV test even thou i had a prev one at the other hospital but was 10 days out so need one but i don't mind as it don't affect my treatment i still start nasal on the 30th yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .

When i had my last blood test there Lizzy done it and she was really rough she bruised all my arm and i was not too happy as i did tell her she wouldn't get blood from arm as i have tiny veins but still she did it and it really hurttttttttt .  sorry i love to moan 

Well ladies going to have a cup pa now hope your all okay

love shyexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kitty10

Hallo everyone

I can't wait to get going with the egg share! I am having day 3 bloods taken on Wednesday at my local hospital - fingers crossed for the results! 

I am so glad that i can wait with you all until I can get going in February!

Have any of your partners had doubts about egg share, even when you feel comfortable with it? Mine is a little bit "wobbly" but on the other hand was really impressed when we actually went to the Lister. I think he will be fine about it when we get going.

From other's experiences - how long are you usually kept on the pill for?

And if it doesn't work for me, will whether i am allowed to share again depend entirely on if it doesn't work for my recipient - ie if it hasn't worked for either of us, would we be allowed to egg share again?

Thank you for your help girls - I am SO glad that this site exists and I am not alone!

Kittyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi kitty, good luck for the bloods on wednesday, the ball is finally rolling!

Dh was also a little wobbly when we first started looking into egg share, but after a chat with the counsellor and everything he started to realise how it worked and felt better about it. Now when I have a wobble he is the one helping me!

I was on the pill for 2 weeks, whichis the min, but others have been on for longer, its all different for everyone and dependant on when your recipient is ready. 

With regards to sharing again, thats also different. My cycle was cancelled, but it looks like I can share again, not 100% yet, but I think the main reasons for not sharing is if you both have 0% fert, or other problems with the eggs. Not just if it doesnt work, as thats a gamble for both parties if that makes sense?

Good luck hun!!
xxx


----------



## alexia

HI  kitty

My partner hasnt really batted an eyelid with regard to me sharing.....it was more me in the beginning wondering if i was doing the right thing. I am sure now that i have and will be sharing again in the new year.

I was on the pill for 5 weeks but Kate was only on it for 2 weeks. My 1st recipient declined so they had to re-match me then re-sync me!!! 

My 1st tx resulted in a bfn.  Lister was very happy with how it all went and i got 10 eggs, all of my half fertilised and i ended up having 1 grade 1 with 8 cells and 1 grade 2 with 7 cells transferred. I dont know how it went for the recipient but on my follow up the consultant was almost begging me to share again.  I think my age has a lot to do with it and mainly the quality of the embryo.  I think if you have shared twice and neither u or recipient have had a positive pg then they would look again at u sharing.
Please dont quote me on this!!!

Alexia x


----------



## x shye x

Hi girlies I'm back from my app and it was all good they showed me how to use nasal spray as i was worrying as usual. Don't know if any of u have picked up the leaflet from the waiting room the Zita West Acupuncture one but sounds really good so i phoned them to see how much a session was and its 85.00 for forty Min's and u have it on the day of your Egg Transfer and lady was saying it increases your chances of a BFP so they must be good              

We are going to book up for the day off ET as i have been reading about her and she sounds excellent so I'm all excited she also has a web site www.zitawest.com if anyone is interested, the web site is good it gives u some tips on IVF and success.

Speak soon, hope your all okay

love shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

*post amended by moderator*


----------



## x shye x

Hi ladies just watched against all odds and my heart goes out to them brave ladies especially dee and tim i really felt for her and she is doing one of the hardest jobs possible.  I'm glad the other lady got her babies Wat a fantastic doc he seems to know what his doing, my friend is waiting to see him its a 12 week wait but wow what a great doc.  

I get so upset watching that programme it just makes it feel so real to me and when u realise your going through them feelings that your watching u kinda cant believe how the couples do it and then realise your doing the same and it hits u hard. 

I filled my consent forms in tonight and read my goodwill letter and keep thinking that the 2 pages is just so not long enough, i feel like i owe that bit more but i suppose u cant really look at it like that but i cant help but feel scared about what I'm about to do   I'm happy to be a egg sharer its just watching last week that man who longs to know his donor but has so many questions and cant ask just made me feel uneasy and i hope if my recipient did get preg that there child would understand. 

Love always shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexia

HI Girlies

Any more progress from my Lister buddies??

Alexia x


----------



## *kateag*

We do seem a bit quiet on here lately!

I cannot wait to get started again!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Girls, I start the pill anyday now just waiting for    then i'm off to Antigua on the 14th can't wait! I intend to really relax    before the stress of starting treatment begins.(    i'm not gonna get stressed, gonna be really positive    )  Back on the 29th and start down regging, yeah! 
Good luck Alexia, hope all goes well and you get your much deserved bfp    
Kate when do you get going again hun?
Loadsa love and   to all the other lister egg share girlies too xx
Maria xx


----------



## 7sector

Hi alexia

I am atm so excite Lister on IVf/egg share. im just waiting for a phone call to say i have been matched and when to start the pill. Lizzie phoned me today to say to expect a phone call sometime in the next to week.this phone call will tell me when to start the pill and when my drugs will be sent out to me. i am now so excited and cant believe its all really happening. I am so excited. 

sorry i ve been quiet girls had a lot on my mind of late and shut myself away. i wont be starting this month though i dont think the   is due to pay me a visit on monday next week. 

love to you all. Jeanette


----------



## alexia

hi jeanette
any news?

mjp-have a wicked time away and come back fully refreshed!

alexia x


----------



## alexia

Good new for me girls, started d/r tuesday and   came today so hopefully il start stimming on monday after my baseline scan.
Im hoping my antibiotics arent going to effect me d/r.....we shall soon see.

Hi to everyone...hope all is well

Alexia x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

hiya girls i started af today so startin pill tomorrow! at last! Maria xx


----------



## 7sector

hi girl's 

sorry i have been quiet. i have been busy and had pc probs.

Alexia sorry for not replying soooner hope your ok.

Maria at last you have started pill good luck and have a fab hol

im getting fed of waiting to start tx now. was told b4 xmas to phone lister on 2nd jan with af dates for jan /feb abd i would be told next stage then. i rang them they took my dates(jan af has been and gone). i was to expect a call in next 2 weeks to say when i will recieve pill and when to start it etc. a week to go yet i know but i feel forgotten. if ive not heard anythnig by end of week ill phone them.
can someone blow me bubbles please aswell ive been stuck on 77 for ages. how doyou get them anyway?

speak soon hopefully with more info .good luck girles lets ope for a good 2007
Jeanette


----------



## vicmc

*Oh Jeanette - poor you hun, have blown you a some bubbles - don't really know what they mean but its nice to get them - I will give you a hug too ((((((((())))))))) as you seem to be a bit down!
If I was you I would give the Lister a little call just to say hello, they are so lovely I am sure they wont mind and they can just reassure you that everything is hopefully on track.
Hello to everyone else.....popped on in December I think to say hello and that I would be starting egg share at the Lister in Jan and blimey has time gone super speedy quick...am already (well started tonight) injecting on stimms!!!! Feeling so nervous/anxious/desperate/everything really under the sun but am very very pleased to be here hopefully making our baby 
Hope to keep on the board and get to know you all properly
Speak soon and take care all
love
Vic
xxxx*


----------



## alexia

Hi Vic

Welcome back to the thread.  Glad that time  is going quickly for you.  I hope to start stimming tonight too but just waiting for a call from Lister to tell me if i can today if not itl be in the next couple of days. Looks like wel be cycle buddies!!!!!
Hope it all goes well for u hun  

Alexia

Update... got the call and thankfully i can start stimming tonight.....yippee!!!


----------



## vicmc

*Alexia really pleased you have been given the go ahead for tonight - scary or what!!! Did they give you any indication as to when your ec and et might be? You are only 1 day behind me and they said I could be having it as early as next monday (22nd also my bday) but more like the 23 or 24!!! Can' t believe how quick it goes once you are on it. Hope the injecting goes ok tonight for you and it doesn't hurt too much.

Jeanette thanks for the pm babes, keep hanging in there, give it till thursday then call them if you haven't heard then atleast you will hear back by friday and hopefully know where you stand. Re: the forms don't panick too much, there seems so many doesn't there. I did a lot of mine up with the nurses just to make sure I was doing them correct - they are so great and helpful you could use that as another excuse for a phonecall just to ask them a few questions about them. And that green form is hard you need to have you head in the right place before you start thinking about that one . That form also doesn't have to be in until your ec so give yourself som time to think about what you would like to say. For my last cycle I was just honest and told them about me personally, what I looked like, my likes dislikes what I enjoy and also about why I have done egg share and how happy I am to have been able to egg share. It is very personal I did mine the night before my ec and it all just came rattling out.*

Day 2 of stimms for me - errrrkkkkk. Worring that I am not drawing up all of the meds but I am sure I am. Can't stop thinking about if this works and I know this is really bad but can't stop thining about if it does work, how will I lose this one - negative or what I know but after 2 mc and 1 ectopic it is so hard to think that I can actually carry a baby full term. Anyway positive positive thoughts. 
Hope everyone else is good and managing to get through the days.
Catch up soon.
love
Vic
xx


----------



## alexia

HI Vic#

I stimmed for 12 days last tx so if all goes well it should be approx the same so e/c will be around the 27th.  I hope so!!
All went well last night i just hope i respond the same.

Not long for you....goo luck!

Alexia x


----------



## vicmc

* Hello girls
Alexia - ohhh I too am just hoping that everything is exactly the same as last time, the way I respond, the amount of eggs I get, just hope that more of mine fertilise and also that I can keep this baby in the right place and not end up with an ectopic again!!! When are you next in for a scan?
Jeanette - have you called them yet hun??

Hope everyone else is ok. Very quiet on this board isn't it? Which is quite good for me seeing as I hardly get on to the pc much at the mo and also sometiem when there are so many threads its hard to keep up. But surely there must be more of us going for it this month?

Take care all
catch up soon
love 
Vic
xxxx*


----------



## 7sector

hi girls 

well at last i have news about tx. Lister rang today telling me they will send pill out and if i dont have it by tuesday  i have to phone them. im now so nervous.they  reason they could not start me on my cycle at beginning of this month is because as a child i had petit mal and they had to check that i would be ok for treatment. thankfully it is not affecting anything. so i now get to finally start. my next af  is due around 5th of feb so when should i roughly be testing ladies anyone got a estimated guess.

well must go good luck to everyone else 
love jeanette


----------



## alexia

Vic 

- I am in again tuesday 23rd at 10am for a scan, how about you?  
  What do u look like? I am short with dark long hair and dh is tall, slim & black ......you cant miss us.  Look out for me!

Alexia


----------



## em75

Hi girls

Sorry to jump in, just wanted to introduce myself.  I am just about to start stimms at The Lister on Monday.  i have had a break in treatment for a couple of years but have been lurking back around the board for a few weeks now, so have been watching for news on everybody!  Decided instead of stalking i should just jump in, there seems to be a few ladies starting this month and i wish you all good luck.

Emma


----------



## alexia

Welcome Emma to the mad house!!!!!

Good luck with the stimms, how how u been finding d/r??  

Is this ur 1st tx at Lister?

As u have probably noticed, the ladies on this board are lovely and will gladly try to help if u need advice.

Good Luck 

Alexia


----------



## vicmc

*Ohhhh hello girls
Alexia - can't believe I didn't see you post as I was at the Lister yesterday too, my appointment was 11am didn't see you I don't think had you gone by then? How did it go? Got a date? I am going in tomorrow - errkkkkkkkk scary scary SCARY!

Emma - best of luck for stimms how are finding it all? Similar to your last cycle? Were you at the lister last time round too? Wishing you well with this cycle and hope that you keep letting us know how you are going.

Jeanette - hope the pill arrived for you. Atleast you know now you will soon be on your way. Just use this time to chill out a bit and get yourself prepared for the mad drug taking times ahead!!

Hope everyone else is doing well on this board anyone else cycling this month?

Love
Vic
xxx*


----------



## alexia

HI Vic-think i just missed you by about 15 mins!!!

Im in again tomorrow for final scan at 9am.  What time r u in??  

What do u look like?

Alexia x


----------



## em75

Thank you for the welcome.

This is my first IVF cycle, I had 4 IUI's where i lived previously in Eastbourne.

Definitely finding it alot different from IUI, feeling very emotional with drugs this time, also being a big chicken with the injections, managed to find some of my old syringes (in package   ) that fit my auto injector.  does anyone else struggle with injecting? 

Alexia & Vic, how did your scans go any date for EC yet?

Emma


----------



## alexia

Hi ya

Had final scan today and all looks good.  I am in for e/c on saturday so just waiting for a call from clinic to see what time i have to do trigger inj tonight.

Yahoo, im on my way.

Emma, good luck to u. I dont have any probs doing injections i just make sure im relaxed and i find if i put a hot water bottle on my tummy b4 i inject, the needle goes in better.  I was an emotional wreck during d/r but not long after i started stimms i felt 100% better!

Alexia x


----------



## x shye x

Congrats Alexia thats great news and to all the other ladies good luck xxxxx

shye xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicmc

Ohhh Alexia best of best of luck to you thinking of you loads and hoping that you get a good bumper crop of eggs!
Emma best of luck with your tx and I hope that you manage to sort out your fears re: injecting I just kept thinking this one if for you my little baby and shoved it straight into my tummy! 
Well I am totally over the moon at the moment. Had a cracking 16 eggs retrieved 8 for me and 8 for my recipient. With beautiful icsi we have managed 100% fertilisation rate and 8 beauties are hopefully growing and dividing as they should be - phew such a scary wait for that phone call and now I am just so so happy.
Am going back in tomorrow at 10.30 for et or they did mention that they might be able to take some to blastocyst and then I would be going back in on tuesday but we will just have to wait until tomorrow am to find out if that will happen.
Has anyone else taken their eggs to blastocycst? Does anyone know much about this? I so want to call the lab to find out how they are doing - at the moment I have 8 wee embies why cant they put them all back in 
Take care all and catch up soon
big love
Vic
x


----------



## allybee17

hiya not been on for a little while sorry don't seem to have much time lately!!!

i have to go back up to the Lister on Tuesday as one of my blood test results came back saying i had an infection Cytomegalovirus came back!!! nurse told me it's nothing to worry about it's the shingles/chicken pox vise and it's quite normal for a test to come back showing infection.... she also said thats about 80% of women are carriers of this virus i just need to have it repeated 6 weeks later to make sure it's all clear b4 i can start on my treatment! has anyone had to have this test repeated

i just want to get started now it seems to be such a long wait i am thankful thou that all my other blood tests are all normal and same with DPs 

i had my 1st HIV test done on the 19th of DEC so am i right in thinking the 2 nd HIV will be done on the 19th of march and then I'll be ready to go?  

hope your egg collection went well Alexia


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Lister ladies 

Alexia
Hope that EC went well for you this morning   

Vic  for ET tomorrow or even growing the embies to blast

Ally i think that CMV is actually quite common 
Here is something that Aweeze posted in the past you may find it helpful


aweeze said:


> Here is an explanation about CMV and pregnancy from the NHS direct site: http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=1108 which might help.
> 
> the HFEA code of practice recommends that clinics don't use CMV+ gametes for CMV- recipients. There has been such a drop in donors since the change in the law in April 2005 that I think more and more clinics will become more flexible about this sort of decision. I think that as long as clinics make it very clear to recipients that there is this very small chance and the recipient consents (could be another consent form on the horizon) then the clinic has safeguarded themselves and the decision has been left up to the recipients. I suppose one (very simplistic) way of looking at it is, if you met a partner and decided to have a baby together, you wouldn't even have known about CMV let alone have them screened for it.


Jeanette not long to go before you start now honey

love to all you listerines

Emxx

/links


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Vic - I had my embies taken to blasts on my last egg share attempt.  I only had 5 embies as well.  They basically ring you in the morning of the day that ET is meant to be to tell you what they want to do and to cancel you coming in for the original ET.  I then had a tranfer of 1 blastocyst on day 5.  There was 2 remaining embies that were good enough to freeze and they froze them on day 6...  unfortunately it ended in a BFN but I'm just about the use the frosties so maybe I'll have better luck with them!   
I was told it's pretty rare when egg sharing to be able to go to blastocyst, mainly due to embryo numbers being less as you only have a half (or in my case 1 third) of your eggs.  8 is a great number if embies though so fingers crossed!!

Good luck
Helen xx


----------



## *kateag*

Vic, we were told about going to blast, and they will let you know if they want you to go ahead with it. 

Alexia, hope the ec went nice and smoothly, and everything is all set for the next few days!!

Shye, good luck hun. 

Ive not been on here much lately as Im taking a bit of a break from tx, have my nhs app in feb and depending on what he says will help me decide which is the next best step for us. 

Good luck listerines!!


----------



## vicmc

Hello all you eg sharing buddies hope everyone is doing fine on this grey morning but a very happy morning anyway (I'm skivving again from work - this is the life!!).

Thank you for all you warm well wishes I am pleased to say that we had et yesterday with two beautiful 8 cell grade 2 embies  feeling really really chuffed but also bl**dy scared!

They didn't take it to blastocyst in the end (which we were a little bit disappointed with) as these 2 embies were clear leaders. We also have 2 x 7 cell 1 pretty fragmentated and 1 perfect (which the lovely Jaya) said she would take to blastocyst to see how it does with the option of us freezing it later!! 2 at 6 cell and 2 at 5 cell. So they all were a pretty good batch really.

Now just on the dreaded 2ww...hmmmm have managed to get signed off for a week (phew just couldn't face all those nosey people at work at the mo and also still pretty bloated and swollen) and just have to wait...and wait...and wait....and wait.......due to test on Feb 9th 3 days after our beautiful girls 5th bday! Could it be a good luck omen? Everything is an omen at the moment....more pregnant women everywhere I look, the clearblue digital advert on every 5 seconds..someone on one of those crappy morning telly programmes having her house done up as a surprise and she was pg through ivf and that was on ec day...!!

Anyway...Alexia sending you big big eggie vibes really hope ec went well and you havea bumper supply - come and keep me sane on the 2ww xxx

Helen - good luck with your fet when is that likely to be? Sounds all very promising do you just go on the 2ww or do you have to have loads of drugs still with a fet?

Alleybee - I think for my second hiv I had this done literally days before my ec (this was on my first cycle so can't remember exact dates) I do remember them saying though that we could start tx and then have second hiv later. Call them and see if that is possible? Did anyone else have that?

Kateag - best of luck with your nhs appointment I hope they are able to help you and I just hope so much that whilst you are taking a break that things might happen naturally for you - you never know xxx

Take care all
No doubt I will boring you loads this week as I try and work out what twitch means what and why my boobs are so bl**dy sore so I apologise now.
Lots of love
Vic
xxxx


----------



## alexia

HIya Vic

Glad to hear ur et went well....u had a lovely bunch didnt you!! 

I have et tomorrow at 12:00 providing theres some leaders! So im a day behind ya! 

Will call the lab in half hour to check on their progress

Are u doing a 2ww diary?

Alexia x


----------



## vicmc

*Ohhhh Alexia how exciting wishing you loads and loads of luck esp during this horrible wait to see how your embies are doing.
Will be thinking of you tomorrow.
Lots of love
Vic
x*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Just a quick hello to you all

This thread has been running a while and was quiet to begin with

but now its got a few of you chatting together

Would u like a list put together so u can all see where everyones at

I have to say..... i did have an IM from one of you listerines about this

If you would like one then send me an IM with your details

IE waiting to start or stimming or 2ww whatever

I will be able to sort it out for you tomorrow 

Emxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Vic - So pleased everything went so well for you.  I seem to remember you didn't get as good as grades as this last time, so I think you've got a great chance of a BFP which is in the right place!  Good luck with the others, sometimes the least likely ones make it and i was told even if you have 1 good blastocyst it's still well worth freezing it.  I'm having a natural FET, so I just rang them when my AF started, got to go in for a couple of scans so they can time ovulation, I have to take Ovitrille when they think I'm ready, and then they time the tranfer for 5 or 6 days after ovulation, depending on how old the embies were when they were frozen.

Alexia - Fingers crossed for your ET as well, sounds like you have lots of good embies as well!!      

I've got my first scan tomorrow to see how I'm getting along... hope all will be ok,  always find it nerve wracking going back to the clinic after a BFN.  Luckily my dh now on annual leave for a while so I can leave my son at home with him and catch a train up myself (I normally drive when I have my ds).

Helen x


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag taking time out til march  

Jetabrown D/R 03/02     

Alexia ET 30/01 testing 10/02    

Allybee17 waiting to start    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP D/R 14/02    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## allybee17

Hi ya just got back from the Lister talk about a flying visit was only there for 10 Min's. took blood for my repeat test Lizzy did it for me set my mind at ease about lot's of things too. looks like we'll be ready to start in 6 weeks going on the pill middle of Feb second HIV to be taken on the 4th of march and then we'll be all set to go go go GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. all looking good ... other then booked an inclusive holiday in June but if it all works out OK inclusive ain't gonna be such a good deal   never mind I'll just replace all the free beer and wine with ice cream yum xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Girls, good news!!  I got a call from Lena today to say that i've been matched and i start sniffing on Valentines Day!   I'm hoping it's a good omen          Good Luck to all, loadsa love Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls, 

Does anyone know what the level of sperm needs to be to have straight IVF without ICSI at Lister? We were told ICSI last time but dh's sperm has improved so Im going to TRY and find out tomorrow, but Lena doesnt like calling me back for some reason!   maybe its because im not sharing at the moment. 

Anyone know 

xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

mmmm, no can't say I do know Kate..  I have the email of the lab - I'll PM you with it..  they'll know.
Helen xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi ladies gosh this thread has been so quiet lately. Hope everyone is ok?? I started down reg yesterday at 6am! so please can i be updated on the list    Been feeling so hot already! And thirsty too, anyone else had this?Thought it would be a few days yet if i was going to feel any side effects   Having af pains too already and i only stopped the pill yesterday. Baseline scan should be next week all being well     feeling really positive and dp is SO excited, i really hope i can make him a daddy. Big hugs and   to you all, maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

It has gone really quiet on here. 

Well done on the d/r'ing hun, I didnt really have any s/e on it, it was the pill that did me in! I hope they dont stay around too long for you. (once you start the stimms they will ease off or go anyway!)

I am praying I can do this again soon, time is going to drag!!

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Kate i really hope you can get going again soon hun      don't know what's worse the waiting to start or actually starting the treatment?!  I've been up since 5am!    just can't sleep now AND it's my day off typical! My mouth is like sandpaper   i'm constantly thirsty and keep getting really hot. My dp thinks i'm going    he says he's never known me to get up this early in the last 5 years unless i've had to!


----------



## 7sector

hi girls 


feeling really low /fed up and tearful today.i not been well all week got chest and throat infection had aabuse of kids in school( iwork with 11-16 yr olds).
so coming home drained. i phoned lister today to ask a question and spoke to lizzie who spoke to me really abruptly and got quite snotty with me because she said if i  had listened to what  instructions lena had given to me on phone mon then i would know what to do now. i felt like giving her a gobful. i told her i hvent spoken to anyone this week i was at work when lena phoned she spoke to my dh and wrote down instructions she gave to pass on to me.no mention of anythnig to do with my question i had today. so she then started saying what i said hubby was told was a lie.( iwanted to give her a mouthful but neveri now hate her. good luck to anyone else who has to pohne her she has really upset me .

sorry to go on girls just needed to get this of my chest. 

love to you all 
Jeanette


----------



## *kateag*

Oh hun, sorry you having nightmare side effects!! Once you get over them its quite funny to look back on! Dh said I went from a complete nutcase to the happiest person alive!! (from pill to d/r!) Its different for everyone, but I promise once you start stimming you will be feeling great! (side effect wise anyway!)

Jeanette, sorry you had a problem with Lizzie, I always find its best to speak to Annette, as she has compassion (she is my fave nurse) Lena really knows her stuff and is lovely but she is so busy she is always having to rush around, so she sometimes sounds abrupt without meaning to I think, I had Lizzie for all my blood tests and I thought she was really sweet, but they do have to be quite firm as they have so many people to deal with. Maybe you could say to her next time that dh didnt get it wrong and you would appreciate it if she didnt speak to you  like that, you are still paying for your tx, and shouldnt have any problems from them, they are meant to be helping you.

Hope you feel better soon.

I am off to have a massive bar of chocolate and veg on the sofa, beyond shattered today!

Is there only 3 of us left now Alexia has deserted us?? (Helen, hope you doing ok hun. xxx)

xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

I had Lizzie for my initial scan and found her great,she put me at ease, guess they get quite stressed and have their bad days like everyone. Annette is also my favourite she did all my bloods and also talked me through the treatment at my initial consultation she just has a lovely way about her. I've only spoken to Lena once, she called me to tell me i'd been matched and when to start down reg, she seemed the most senior of them when i was at Lister. Yes where is everyone? Is it just us sharing at Lister at the moment? Have had a really bad headache allday despite taking paracetamol it's like having a hangover i'm so thirsty too all the time, think im going


----------



## Miranda7

I'm totally with you on the headaches! For once, I don't fancy a glass of wine as I feel hungover _without _ it!
I'm on day nine of dowregging and day three of stimms and I was told the stimms might get rid of the headaches, but I swear they've got worse! Dreading work on Monday as i can't concentrate properly - keep forgetting stuff.
Still, it's all worth it to produce lots of lovely eggs...
Where are you at on your cycle?


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Miranda im on day 4 of down regging and af showed up last night so i'll probably be having my baseline scan Tuesday/Wednesday, have to call Lister Monday morning to arrange it, guess if all is ok i'll start stimming then too     really hope that'll start to make me feel normal again!! How many scans have you had so far? Nice to have someone at the same stage, i live in the south-west too, all the very best hun   Maria xx


----------



## alexia

HI girls

Yes.........i am still here just about!!!! Not writing much but keeping an eye on yo'all!!!!!

Still in bfp shock mode!!!!  Im having an early scan done at my local hospital which is not for another 1.5 weeks. I swear this wait will be worse then the 2ww, im constantly thinking when they  scan me i'l be empty!! I can see myself buying more pee sticks just to keep checking!

Hope ur all ok and good luck on ur cycles.

Alexia x


----------



## Miranda7

Hi Maria!
Another west country girlie? That's great! You're five days behind me - AF came for me last Sunday and my first scan was Weds - the next is on Tuesday. I'm really surprised the injections don't hurt at all.

But lordy - my mind is going! Just ordinary things, like shutting doors in my own house the wrong way. And I have to concentrate so hard to make something as complicated as a meal! I have quite a demanding job mentally and I'll be screwed during this!   indeed...

I feel very proud of myself for not drinking - I usually love a glass (bottle) of wine. But I just don't fancy one. On the negative side I usually crave fruit and veg but now I want steak and chocolate! I shall have to  

Have you also got the downregging rage? I had a really short fuse for the first three days. Now I'm just knackered and loola  

Is this your first cycle? Or your first egg share?
I wrote my letter to my egg the other night. Annette said it was fine - I was paranoid it was wrong in some way! I have to write to my recipient next.

All the best from me


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

just popping by to say 

alexia lovely to hear from you
when is ur scan date honey

Miranda7 welcome to the list

Kate how r u
 for ur appt on monday 

Maria hows the d/r head
i do sympathise 

Jeanette how r u feeling ladies

Ally hows you

has anyone heard from vicmc

if anyone has any details for the list ie new updates or wants to be added then let me know

I have been checking on your bubbles

Miranda7 u had 0 so have given you some and ended them in a lucky 77

Alexia i kept going past the 77 so u got a few hundred!

maria left yours as was on a 777!
everyone else i have put on 77

Hope your having a good weekend
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hello Lister girlies!! Hope you all ok. Alexia good to see you hun, dont worry you wont be "empty"!! I reckon there will be a good 2 (or more!) in there!!!

Miranda, I went completley loopy on the pill, but was much better on the d/r!! the stimms just sent me back to normal, but that could be because it didnt work on me!!!!!

Maria good luck for scan hun, you will prob have Liz and she is so lovely, makes you feel totally at ease. 

Ooooooh I cant wait to start again!!! fingers crossed!

Em, thanks for doing the bubbles hun. xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Thanks so much for the bubbles! I was Leibfraumilch, now I'm bucks fizz! Aww, so kind of you to welcome me on board.

Re the stimms, well I've had banana fingers ever since I got the jabs - I'm sure I haven't been getting all the drug until tonight - success! It seemed a lot more liquid tonight, so I can only assume I've been squirting it everywhere but into me!  

Do you think they'll up my meds, thinking I'm not responding, when in actual fact I've just been a crappy nurse?  

I was wondering why I'm still on the suprecur, (Buserelin) which flattens you out, while stimming at the same time? Can anyone answer that?

Lots of   to everyone!
xx


----------



## *kateag*

You stay on the d/r while stimming so you dont release the eggs until they are ready hun. Its all very strange!! 

Also, dont worry about not getting all the liquid out, its almost impossible to get the last drips out of the bottom unless you inject whilst standing on your head!!!


----------



## 7sector

Hi kate 

so can you answer a question related to mairanda's . as you know i start suprecur on 11th march how long am i likely to be on it for and how far into going onto the suprecur will it be beforei move onto the stimming stage.

and what is the stimming stage and is it at this stage i inject?

sorry for the questions. im really not positive any off this will work for me.im just feeling manically depressed and anxiuos at the moment i suppose hence the reason im so negative.

Jeanette


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Jeanette    you poor thing you're still feeling down, is it the waiting? I felt terrible waiting to start and not knowing what's going to happen and then when i started i felt worse! It's such a hormonal rollercoaster hun yesterday i told dp that i was stopping the whole thing as i felt so terrible    he soon reminded me how lucky we are to even get a go at this and that it would hopefully all be worth it      I think you're on the spray for about a week then you start the stimming injections provided your lining is thin enough and you don't have any ovary cysts ( girls please correct me if i'm wrong  ) So i should start Tues/Weds all being ok    Keep your chin up hun all WILL be ok  

Miranda, yes this is my first ivf cycle, what about you? I'm so pleased i've got someone just ahead of me to let me know what's to come   Really glad the injections don't hurt too! We maybe at Lister around the same time if my scan is on Tuesday? I've got to call and arrange it tomorrow morning.

Alexia, wishing you loads of luck for your scan  

Kate, all the best for your appointment  

Maria xx


----------



## 7sector

Hi Maria 

thanks for the thoughts. i hope everythnig goes well for you and listen to your DH he is so right. we have been so lucky to get this chance. 

you will have to let me know when your scan is and what happens etc and if you get sent home with jabs. 
how are you going to get around all this time of with work as they still dont know do they?  Lena told me i should be having my scan around 19th march but work know so its not a prob for me. 


anyway i wish you the best of luck. 

all the best jeanette. 

Ps dont want to be cheeky everyone has more buddles than me can i have some to cheer me up i only want one so i feel loved


----------



## Miranda7

There, Jeanette! I've blown you some more to add to the ones someone's blown you. I kept the last digit a 7 though - don't want to mess up the lucky 7s! 

Maria - so you might be at the Lister on Tues? What do you look like? I might spot you! I'm there for a 12.15 appt to be scanned in. This is my first cycle, so it's a voyage of discovery! I'm on ICSI - we took DH's frozen sperm up with us last week - very scary!

Kateag - thanks for the reassurance! I really felt like an injection nitwit there...


----------



## *kateag*

Jeanette, you should be d/r for a week or so on its own then move onto the stimms. You will have a bleed about 3-5 days after the last pill, and then you will book in for your baseline scan, where, if everything has shut down properly you will start stimms. They will show you how to do them and probably do the 1st one for you. 

You will then have scans every 3-4 days until you are ready for e/c. 

Miranda, how scary was that journey with dh's frozen swimmers!!!    I would have been terrified!!!

Maria good luck for the scan hun, it will be fine, if you have Liz she is an absolute star (the other lady is as well, just never had her!)

Ooooh I wish I was up there with you!!! 

Roll on March the 5th!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Soooon, kate, sooon! March 5 is only two weeks away! Why does it seem to darn long though? It's like time stops still. 
Yes, the journey was terrifying! We strapped it in to the back with a seatbelt and prayed it wouln't explode! Hopefully once it's defrosted there'll be a few   swimming about.

The nurses at the Lister are so lovely, aren't they? Real gems - so humorous and warm.

How many times have you been through this Kate? It's me, Maria and Jeanette's first so it's been so great to get everyone's advice. So many things make you worry!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hahah!! Can you imagine if you were pulled over by the police and had to explain what that was!!!

I have done one cycle, but only got as far as my 3rd scan and it was then abandoned due to poor response so I cant offer any advice on e/c or e/t!!!

Looking forward to chatting to you and getting to know you more!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Speaking of which, I can't get onto the chat room any more - everytime it just closes itself - any idea why that might be?

What a shame you had poor response last time - you must be champing at the bit to get on with it, even more than me.

God, I hadn't even thought of being pulled over by  ! I was thinking of having a crash and it going bang with all the nitrogen inside, or getting stuck in a bizarre snowdrift and being forced to tip the defrosted vials into me just to get the chance to use them!    THEN I would have got stopped by police for indecent exposure or something...  

Sigh. The things my mind conjures up would keep Freud happy for donkey's years I reckon.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Miranda- I'm hoping i can have an appointment after 1pm as i have to get the train to London and it doesn't get in til 12ish so really hope Lister will be ok about that, but if they are running late i may see you, i'm 5'6 with blonde hair and probably the most nervous wreck in the waiting room!    Have already had 2 appointments both being in the afternoon so far, so fingers crossed they won't mind   Which stimming drug are you on and what dose? The only thing i'm worried about is that they are going to put me on a really low dose because my fsh is 4.3 and i have polycystic ovaries and because of this i'm thinking maybe i won't respond well   I know it's silly to think this but i guess they just have to guess the dose when it's your first cycle? Maria xx

P.S just read your post after i'd already posted you're SO FUNNY


----------



## *kateag*

Maria, when you start having your scans and blood tests you will need to be up there pretty early so the bloods can be sent away with the courier and get the results back the same day, so Im not sure how they will fare with afternoon apps from then? All my scans were at 9am and we had to get up from surrey so by car we were leaving at 6am!!

Miranda that was a very odd post!!! Should our posts be viewed by anyone I think we would be locked up and the key thrown away!!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kate- afternoon should be ok for baseline scan though don't you think? It's not a problem for us to go by car for future scans/bloods dp will take the day off and we will have to leave home early. We're going to stay in a hotel in London when it's time for ec.


----------



## 7sector

marie 

when it comes to this stage for me not being dirvers we will either arrive in london 6.15 am or 11.05 am so im in a complete awkward situ. at least you have car to fall back on .

jeanette


----------



## *kateag*

Maria, I would say afternoon is fine for the baseline scan, I cant remember the time of mine?? I dont think it was first thing

Are you getting excited hun!!


----------



## Miranda7

Maria where in the west country are you? My mum's driving me up for 12.15, so you could hop in with us if you wanted. Nice girlie day out! We're in Dorset though - you could be miles away!

I'm on suprecur and menopur at the moment - 225 of the menopur every night, and three lots of the nasal spray a day. That's the average, and on Tuesday they'll see whether to up it or not, after having scanned me.

Yes, a rather odd post, Kate! But the things that go through your mind - one does go just a teensy bit insane with fertility treatment I think!                  (And that's just a visual representation of me in the last week on Busurelin...)


----------



## *kateag*

Oh yes they certainly do Miranda!! Its completely normal dont worry!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

I'm SO excited my baseline scan is tomorrow at 2.30       hoping and praying all will be ok     Thanks for the offer Miranda you're so kind but i'm going to get the train, my son is coming with me too as it's half term, be nice to show him where it's all happening! Lena said my recipient has already been scanned and ready so if all is ok tomorrow i'll start stimming too! She even told me that ec will be either 2nd/3rd or 5th March omg it's all really happening i have to keep pinching myself! So many things are racing through my mind, i feel so responsible for my recipient (please let this work for her   ) I haven't even done the green form yet  Better go i'm going  Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Wooohoooo hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get down from cloud 9 and start writing that form!!

Really pleased for you!!

xxxx


----------



## 7sector

Maria 

really pleased for you hun not long now then till test date. wish you the best of luck tomorrow ill be thinknig of you. let me know what happens .

your a good 2-3 weeks ahead of me.

jeanette


----------



## *kateag*

Got some good (ish) news from Lena today, my Lh and FSH are really good, so that should bode well for the other tests. 

I need to have them done on day 3 of my cycle, and then they will get them through so that I can have an app with Dr T and he can decide my tx plan and get me started rather than wait around. 

So, as long as AF turns up on time, I should be up there around the 8th March, 17 days to go. 

God, its going to take forever.....


----------



## 7sector

Kate ssems months away im waiting for the 11th to arrive to start d/r . i feel like ive been on the pill for blimmin years lol. its driving me insane. 

im trying not to think about all this as much as i can but im doing a pretty crap job at it. 

it will be here before we know it although it wont feel like it .but i keep telling myself at least i have a date.

Maria makes me laugh i went for my consultation 2 days before her and im approx 2 weeks behind her now. im glad though as it means she can tell me what to expect. good maria.
Jeanette.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

That's really GOOD news Kate you must feel like you're finally getting somewhere at last   and the 8th of March is not that long, time will fly and you'll be cycling again before you know it!      I've got Dr Marie Wren at Lister, did you get to choose your doc? or were you just allocated like i was xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Jeanette- I will be filling you in every step of the way hun don't you worry, i'll text you when i leave the clinic tomorrow   xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya, Jeanette tried to pm you hun but your inbox is full. 

Maria, no I didnt get to chose, I was given Dr T, he is really lovely and strangly the only male doctor that I am relaxed around so hoping thats a good sign!!

I have to try and keep myself busy til march! Boo goes back to school on wednesday, getting my eyebrows and a facial done on friday, hopefully my dad will be home on saturday, then Im a little stuck!!! ha! 

Hmmmm..... HELP!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Jeanette just tried to pm you too !! Empty that box


----------



## Miranda7

Whoo! Excellent news Kate!          

Maria - yaroo! Baseline scan then stimms. It finally seems real then.  The jabs don't hurt one little bit either - I was so surprised!!! . I'll most likely be out of there by the time you go in, but I'll change my profile and put a piccie of me on it so you'll recognise me if you see me.

Jeanette, it's really not that long away now sweetpea. The waiting is excruciating, but it does inch nearer every day!   So frustrating to be held up by two weeks.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Miranda how long ago was your baseline scan? They told me today that my next scan after baseline tomorrow will be next Tuesday - 7 days of stimming before next scan! Im going to ask for another on Friday as i'm so worried about not responding or overstimming    Maria xx

P.S Nice pic!


----------



## *kateag*

Woah!! Its a girl?!?!?! Are you having reading my future!?!?

Thanks for the cheers hun! Wish I could sort this PCO stuff out then I would actually feel like I am getting somewhere, and relax that my bloods would def be ok. Kicking bottom tomorrow to see what I can sort!!

Lovely pic hun, you look all glowing!!

Maria, I replied to you on other thread. xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Hi Maria

My baseline scan was last Weds, so i will have gone six days before my first scan tomorrow. Then my next scan is either thurs or Fri this week.

As I said to Jeanette, I'm trying to just hand my body over to them, as they know what to do. I find if I start thinking about it I become a bit of a nut job! 
I'm usually very cynical and questioning, but this oestrogen is making me like a heifer in calf. i just sit chewing the cud beatifically. Even the things that _always _ wind me up are failing to do so!

Hum. Do you think they've actually put me on anti-psychotic drugs and are just pretending it's for ICSI? Maybe I was geting a little tense waiting for the treatment to start, but that's a bit much...


----------



## Miranda7

PCO, Kate? wassat? More acronyms for me to learn. If I can't sleep I do an alphabet game in my head to bore me off to sleep and last night I went through thinking of acronyms and terms I'd learned on my fertility journey. So easy to get through the alphabet!

Yes, it's defo a girl. (if I'm right you'll think I'm Mystic meg!) Actually that one seemed to be cheering, I didn't see the sign until I posted it! hee.

I love my wedding pics. A colleague of mine at the paper did about 400 pics, paparazzi-style, so everyone looks all natural and beaming. Luverlee.  
yet I can't stand other pics of myself! That's why I had my doggies on before.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Just popping by

Kate Jeanette and Miranda have sorted your bubbles for you 

Kate you were on a 3!!!

Miranda especially for you

heres a list of the acronyms

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

hope you find it helpful 

Maria lots of luck for ur baseline scan tomorrow
If you would feel better asking for a scan on friday then do ask honey

Jeanette i have been trying to reply to your IM but as Kate i think said its full!

alexia hope ur doing ok honey

Ally where r u !

Sending love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag taking time out til march  

Jetabrown Pill 03/02 D/R 11/03     

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 waiting to start    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP D/R 14/02 stims 20/02    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks em! 

My bubbles dont like being on a 7 do they!!

Good luck girlies!!!!!!! Let us know how it goes!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 7sector

ive blown you some bubbles kate .

jeanette


----------



## Miranda7

Thanks for adding me heffalump!  

Well I went for my second scan today and I've grown one really big follicle, which is making the rest stunted! So they've put me on higher menopur and halved my buserelin, so hopefully that'll have sorted itself out by Friday, which is my next scan. The scan nurse thought it was bad news, and thought I may have to abandon ship and start again next month, but the ovum donation lady said it was very early days, so i felt reassured.

God, I hope this works - it's SO much travelling and hoping and waiting. I hate waiting for anything...  

How did your scan go today, Maria? All well? stimming?

What about everyone else -how are you all feeling?

xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girlies, had my baseline scan today and all is ok    I start stimming tonight on alternate doses of 225/150 as my ovaries are very polycystic, they are going to be cautious and scan me every few days too, my next is on Friday morning. Feeling very tired so this will be a quick visit, hope everyone else is ok? Miranda how did your scan go hun? Maria xx


----------



## Miranda7

It's so tiring, isn't it? They've given me a 10.45 appt on Fri, which means I'll have to set off even earlier. But I might see you this time! long blooming days for quite short appts I think. 

Still, we're nearly there, birdie. only a few more trips to London hopefully.

Jeanette, thanks for your PMs me darlin. The OD norse was much more positive, so I'm feeling fine, really. I'm exhausted too, so I'll catch up with you tomorrow. Sweet dreams! Big love y'all.


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies, glad your scans went well! Miranda dont worry too much, when they cancelled my treatment they hadnt upped my dose until the second to last scan and it was too late then, so fingers crossed you will have a few more follies popping up on friday. 

Maria, glad they are alternating your dose, sounds like a good idea! Did you know you had pcos??

Good luck for friday girls!
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Kate, yes they told me i had pco a few years ago, my cycles are really long 40+ days but i don't have any of the other classic pco symptoms. When Lizzie scanned me at my initial cons she said only my right ovary was polycystic in appearance but yesterday she said they both looked very polycystic so they've decided to monitor me more closely so i don't overstim. Do you know if pco effects your chances of success? Should i be on any meds fot it?

Miranda - My scan is at 11am on Friday, so your in just before me and i'll def see you   I'm sure your follies will start to grow more now they've increased your dose     Best of luck hun xx Did my first jab last night, i was dancing around the kitchen for about 15mins before i plucked up the courage to stab myself but it was ok   Looking at it was much worse than doing it, phew! 

Maria xx


----------



## Miranda7

Hee! I found the thought of the jabs so much worse than actually doing it - they really don't hurt a bit.
Yaroo - we'll definitely see each other! That's great - looking forward to meeting you. It's blooming early to get to Londres, isn't it?
Sorry Kate - I realise now that PCO is PCOS without the syndrome! I thought it was a new one on me, but I _do _ know what _that _ is! 
Thanks for the reassurance on the drugs/follies - you do wonder what's going on in there. One day we'll have ultrasound machines at home so we can keep an eye on them!
Thanks, you ladies - you are really making this whole experience a brighter and lighter one.


----------



## *kateag*

Maria, Im not sure hun everyone is different but they have advised me that Metaformin may help, which is why I am fighting for it at the moment!! Maybe ask when you next go up?? (this is cos I under stimmed, so need some extra help!!)

Miranda, sorry hun, Im so used to typing everything short code I didnt think to explain!!

Good luck girlies! Not long to go!!
xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Bum, bum, bum!!!

Oh, flippin heck. I've made my computer keyboard's ovaries shut down - dropping an entire bottle of buserelin on it.

I am butter fingers.   Still, no use   over spilled suprecur I suppose. I have a few nostrils' full in my old bottle and I go back on Friday.
But what a waste!

I expect my keyboard to be shouting and grouchy soon, if my experiences with buserelin's anything to go by.

How is everyone?

xx


----------



## *kateag*

Its going to be having a go at you and refusing to do what you want anytime soon!!!

Hun, you seriously should be writing a book!!!


----------



## alexia

Hi girls

Hope ur all ok

Just a quick update,  had my first spate of morning sickness this morning....yippee.  I keep doing pg tests still so now the sickness has started its put my mind at rest that i must still be pg!!!! Silly aint I. Waiting for my 1st scan is hell. I keep thinking there will be nothing in me when they scan me!!

Wishing u all luck 

Alexia xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Morning sickness at 5 weeks?!?!?! OH MY GOD THERE IS SO MORE THAN 1 IN THERE!!!

Woooohoooooo!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

I feel like I _could _ write a book about this whole fertility experience, Kate! But it probably wouldn't happen - I am _far _ too lazy 

Looking forward to your scan tomorrow Maria? How do your ovaries feel? Mine feel as if they're doing something - probably exploding my eggs, but we'll see tomorrow I guess...

Jeanette - haven't heard from you in a couple of days - are you OK? Only a week and two days till downregging!!! 

Alexia - how flippin excellent! Only us fertility nutters would actually be grateful for morning sickness, eh? But at least you know it's all happening. And could it be twins?


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Miranda, that's funny i was going to ask you if i should be feeling anything in the ovary region yet? As so far not a thing, no bloating, nothing! Guess it's too early    But have been getting a weird shooting pain down my left thigh   Sort of looking forward to tomorrow, another scan down and closer to ec   I've also had a constant headache since stimming even worse than being on the sniffer alone and just feel generally grumpy   all the time. How you feeling hun? Hope you've been telling those follies to grow   i've been willing them for you incase you haven't


----------



## Miranda7

Well that's the thing, I didn't till they put me on thehigher stims! AND I had a horrible hangover-type headache. It's gone now I'm on more menopur and less Seprocur. I feel all benign and jolly on all this Menopur (five powders a night) - in fact, I've decided that I'll introduce more oestrogen-forming foods into my diet from now on, as I feel absolutely great. Less stressed and angry and anxious - the works.  

Now I can feel my ovaries straining a bit - not bloating as such, but I can feel them swelling.

If I'm anything to go by you're probably on too much Seprocur, to still have the heads. But they'll tell you tomorrow - they did a blood test on me to see my oestrogen levels.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

just popping by to say

 to Maria and Miranda for their scans tomorrow

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7

Thanks so much Em! Will let you know later if I still have one huge egg or if some more follies have grown...


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girls, well what a day   i was late for my scan as my train was delayed and now i've just got home and have a message on my phone from Lister telling me i have to lower my menopur dose, don't know why yet i'm waiting for her to ring me back. I'm already on quite a low dose i think 225/150 on alternate days, hoping nothing is wrong   And the scan was SO uncomfortable today compared to my baseline Tuesday i feel like i'm getting a period, really crampy (what a moaner i am ) Lizzie said the scans will get more uncomfortable as the days go on   and i've got to have another on Monday.

Thanks Em for the good luck wishes xxx

Miranda, how did you get on today? All ok? Maria xx


----------



## Miranda7

Gah. Well I had the scan today and I still have one big follicle and a few dots, so they've cancelled my treatment. I have to wait for my period then in the period after that I have to have an AMH test to see if I have aged ovaries. If I don't, then they'll start me on a Day 21 protocol, so it won't be too long, but it's still really disappointing.  

I have felt so magic on the Menopur that I am now worried I've been having a mini-menopause - I've been very irritable, anxious and depressed for about a year now and I wonder if that's lack of oestrogen.

Still, I don't feel too bad about it all - it may well be that everything's ok and it was just those particular drugs I didn't respond to. Anyone had the same sort of thing?

Maria - how did it go? I hope you've got some good news?!
Sorry I didn't see you - I think my hubby spotted you, but by that time I'd had the bad news and just wanted to get out of there.


----------



## dianne

Miranda
We have not chatted before i just wanted to offer you words of reassurance.    
A cancelling a cycle is not uncommon especially due to a dominate follicle  the Lister Will want to give you the best chance of a good number of eggs and they will use the information from this cancelled cycle to help plan for the next time to ensure you get a better response

Dianne x x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Miranda i'm so sorry hun i just don't know what to say    big big hug, i so hope your test results will be good and that hopefully by changing the protocol/drugs next time you will respond better     I'm a beginner too like you so i don't know much about it,but just wish i could give you some of what i've got, then maybe things would even out??. With me it seems its the other way, i've been told to lower my dose from 225/150 on alternate days to 150 daily as my oestrogen levels are over 2000 and i'm only on day 3 of stims, they think i may overstim  Keep your chin up honey, loads of love and luck, Maria xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Thanks so much, Dianne and Maria! You're all so lovely here - it makes the world of difference.  

I do hope the AMH test comes out all right, but at least till then I've got no trips to London AND, as I feel so much better in the summer anyway, I'd be having treatment feeling so much better anyway. 

I've just had a LARGE glass of wine, too, so it's not all bad.  

Maria,did the scanner say how many follicles were there? When do you go back for the next scan? Do you feel wonderfully peaceful yet, on all that oestrogen?

Tell you what though - I keep thinking about that poor dominant egg and thinking how it was the _one_ - and now I'm going to have to get rid of it, blast it! Poor old egg. I can pigging well FEEL my ovaries, too, straining at the leash after all the drugs - please God I'll have AF soon.

I don't feel too bad though, girlies - don't worry about me. I just hate waiting even longer to get going! 

Masses of  to you both.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Miranda - No she didn't say how many follies i've got but i could see a small bunch on each side, there hadn't been much change since last scan (only 3 days ago mind) just that they were slightly larger. My blood test revealed that my oestrogen level is over 2000 so have to lower menopur dose to 150 daily so i don't overstim! I've put a post on peer support to see if anyone knows what the oestrogen levels should be at each stim stage? Got another trek down there on Monday for another scan/bt, just hope they can tell me something a bit more positive then    You enjoy the wine hun and while your there have a VERY large one for me


----------



## Miranda7

Hey, that's brilliant! You're well on your way if they're all growing nicely!
Great news - I'll raise (another) glass to that!
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, just coming to check up on you. 

Miranda sorry to hear you had your tx cancelled hun. I know EXACTLY how you feel, but look at it this way, we may we be up there together getting the AMH done and then we may well be cycle buddies! 
I am sorry though hun, I know how annoying it is. They will know what they are doing though! When they said they will do a day 21 protocol on you, did the explain what the difference is? As I only had 2 follies that were big enough and loads of little ones, and I was just told more stimms Will be picking your brains now hun!

Maria, really glad to hear your scan went well, but try not to worry too much about them lowering the dose, its great that you doing so well. Not long to go hun, keep drinking the water. 

Good luck Maria, and Miranda you will be staying on this board while you wait wont you??

Kate
xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Miranda - I had that once, despite the fact I had previously and since produced a lot of eggs (16 on first go and 20 on second)..
What happened with me was when I went for my baseline scan I had a little cysts, I was told it was fine and left over from my last cycle and so I was started on Stims...  all stims went into growing that cyst which was infact a follie and nothing else actually grew so my cycle was cancelled 4 day into stims!  the main thing I learnt from my experience is to never start while you have a cyst - not matter what they say.

   everything will be fine next time.
Helen xx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh yes - I'll be here! I really want to know how you all are doing now, so I'll be checking in most days.

It would be great to share a cycle with you Kate - so nice to know someone on the same journey. In fact, it's just lovely to make friends that you know share your feelings. Bless you.  

Thanks so much for your message Helen - it's all greatly reassuring. You feel a bit of an oddity when they talk about your eggs, but I guess their puzzled expressions are down to waiting to see how you react, that you're not going to fall apart at the smallest bit of bad news.

Yes I think all my stims went into that egg. Poor old egg. I've never felt sorry for an egg before! Bug*ger, what a waste... If I was able to do baby-making sex that egg would have come in very handy. Guess I'll just have to have multi-orgasmic, candelabra-shaking sex instead. Life's such a chore...*dons fishnets*

What stage are you two at, Dianne and Helen? I haven't talked to you before now.


----------



## *kateag*

same thing happened to me, in regards to the cysts. But I didnt know any better at the time. I do now!!

Miranda, sounds like you have a hellish few nights coming up, not sure how you will cope with them!


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Miranda - I'm an ex Lister lady now, but have ES twice there before!  have just finished a FET which unfortunately was BFN and have now decided ES really not for me (last cycle was just way too expensive at the Lister as I needed ICSI, blasts, freezing, etc etc) so I'm going to my local clinic now for a fresh go with ES.
Helen xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Miranda ~ I am so sorry to read your treatment was cancelled
sending lots of love and a big 

Kate ~ how r u sweetheart

Jeanette ~ hope that you are ok

Maria ~ hope the stimming is going ok, when is your next scan

Alexia ~ morning sickness wow isnt that early wonder how many are in there  when is your scan honey?

Hope havent missed anyone lol

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7

When you say a fresh go with ES at your local clinic Helen, do you definitely mean ES? As earlier in your post you said you'd decided egg sharing wasn't for you. Does that mean it's different at your local clinic?

I hope so much that you're successful this time - maybe with less travel it might be less stressful and you'll be on your way to a bona fide BFP!

Kate - do you have to have an AMH test too? Are you having it done at the Lister? I was going to try and get it down here, as the travelling is so expensive and knackering. When are you pencilled in for that?
All they told me was that the d/r would start on day 21 instead of day 2, so it would be quicker than waiting for another period.

Em - thanks for the hug! I'm OK, really I am - just wish this darn AF would hurry up and I'm severely pre-menstrual! Do you know if it'll be enormous after all the menopur I've been on?

xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Yes, sorry I meant to write a fresh go without egg share, but forgot the without bit!!    Yes, a full cycle at my local clinic is only about £500 more than what I paid to egg share (with all the extra's that I needed) so I thought it better to pay that extra and have all the eggs to myself.. Plus I don't have to put up with the dreaded journey... also had a bad experience when I last ES at the Lister - they only gave me 7 out of my 20 eggs and didn't bother to tell me about how they share your eggs between more than 1 recipient if you produce a good amount of eggs (partly my fault as I didn't read the form properly about how they share them out).

Hope your Af comes soon!  I found it sooo frustrating when I had my cancelled cycle..  I too done a day 21 start once my AF did come!  i much prefered it as I really don't get on well with taking the pill.

Helen xx


----------



## Miranda7

I thought that was odd! So the day 21 was much better, was it? I hope my amh goes ok, then I can start - it'll take ages to change clinics again.

If I don't produce enough eggs next time - if there is a next time - I'll just use the eggs that are there and go for ICSI just on my own behalf - I don't think I can go through all the trips to London again for just a heavier period!

How quickly did your AF come after your abandoned cycle? my body feels distincly on the edge of a period, but nothing yet.

xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Yes, I prefered it much more personally.  I had my cycle cancelled 4 days into stims, that night I had to take the trigger shot and if I remember rightly my AF came about 2 weeks after trigger shot.
Did you have to take trigger shot??  If so the pain is probably from ovulation as the trigger shot induces this.  Yes trips up to london are a pain - where abouts are you from??  Before I had my son I used to get the train up and that was quite easy but after I had him I always drove up as didn't want to take a toddler on the train!!

I think if you were to change clinics then it would be quicker as all your blood tests etc would now be up to date... but fingers crossed you won't need to... hopefully it was just a 'one off', our bodies are bizarre things.


Helen xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls. 

Miranda, yes I have to have the AMH and E2 done as well, and my charming GP wont do them as they are related to private tx, so I need to pay Lister almost £100 for the pleasure of 2 blood tests! (I also had to have LH and FSH done, but I had those done during a check for PCO, so I can fax those results over!)
Im hoping to get it done around the 7th march, which is not this wednesday the wednesday after, and the they said they would rush the results through so I may be back up on the Friday to see Dr T to dscuss everything. Otherwise I assume it will be the following monday. I am assuming I will find out what changes they will make to my tx then. I wasnt aware that changing clinics would be easier as I thought nobody would accept me if I had a bad response previously. 

Maria hows it going hun?? Hope you are feeling ok. 

Helen, how are you?? How long til you start??

Kate
xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Kate - As you didn't actually get as far as EC / ET you woudn't need to actually tell any new clinic about what happened. That decision would be yours.
I'm ok thanks, not too sure when I'll be able to start yet, I have my planning appt with the nurses at my new clinic in about 3 weeks, so hopefull will be able to start within the next couple of months.
H xx


----------



## 7sector

Hi Girls 

how is everyone?
thankfully i only have 2 weeks left before im able to start d/r it feels like i have waitied a life time to move of the pill stage.
i'm back to work tomorrow after a week of for half term and really do not want to go im so emetional at times and my job is stresssful so not looking forward to it .

kate you don't sound happy with lister hope you get sorted so you can start tx soon.

Miranda thinking of you hun hope your ok .

Maria how you feeling hun good luck with your scan tomorrow.

anyone else i forgot im sorry but hope your all ok .

Jeanette


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi girls, thanks for asking after me, made me   this morning when i feel like  . I'm so worried about tomorrow's scan & bt, they lowered my dose of Menopur to 150iu because my oestrogen levels were over 2000 after just 3 stim jabs but the scan didn't show much change at all from baseline so i'm confused . Lizzie showed me some sort of graph with circles on? And she said we are hoping you will be up here on Monday (the next line up? Does anyone know what this is? I was on the bottom line Friday same as when i had baseline) Think she said something about not having 10 yet? Thing is i was in so much discomfort during and after the scan that i just wanted to get out of there and i didn't even ask how many follies i had or what this graph was? Been feeeling so low all weekend because of it and i don't know anything about what my oestrogen levels should be at each stage. Sorry to go on girls, but just keep thinking they are going to cancel my cycle too like Miranda & Rhonda,and it's unlike me to be so negative  I must get a grip! My dp and i are going to London this evening and staying in a hotel as i can't face another trip up there and scan without him. Hope you are all ok? And sorry for no personals but i'm thinking of each and everyone of you, thanks so much for just being here girls, Maria xx


----------



## Miranda7

Helen, no, I didn't have a trigger shot. I just had to stop the drugs and wait for it to come naturally. I'm from West Dorset, and find the train a real pain, plus the tube is ages away from the clinic - we just park at Battersea Park, where there's a cafe and nice things to see, and walk over the bridge to the clinic.

I was only thinking of changing as the travelling does me in - I love the Lister when I finally get there! But working and driving to London was exhausting. But ideally I'd like to stay with the Lister.

Kate, I was going to ask the GP to do the test and I'd pay the village surgery - it's just about convenience, as I know I'm going to have to pay anyway. I'd rather not find a whole day to go to the Lister for it, and pay £40 petrol on top! What's an E2 test?

Maria - those circles are your follicles! And they go up the chart as they get bigger, so mine looked like one up the chart and everything else on the bottom. Yours are all the same sort of size, so they hope that tomorrow all those circles will move up the chart as they'll be bigger.
Where are you staying? You'll have to give us a hotel review! We were thinking of staying overnight at some point.

Jeanette - stop clock watching! Hee. Only joking - the waiting is INTERMINABLE, isn't it?  

Love to you all
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Miranda the E2 is oestradiol (sp?) test, goes along side the AMH test, Im guessing you arent to have that? (Maybe something to do with my age??)

My GP wont do the test even if I pay! And I would rather Lister do them so that they have the results instantly rather than wait for them to come in and then fax them off, as I have been waiting 6 months since my last tx! 

Maria, was about to tell you about the graph! They want you to be the next line up as it shows you are growing more follies, and I wouldnt worry too much hun, I had one massive circle up high and tonnes of tiny ones down the bottom and there they stayed!! Who is doing your scans? If its Liz she is very understanding and will happily explain to you. Try not to worry hun, I know its hard, but it wont change anything (even though I doubt there is anything to worry about!) and it will really stress you out. Just keep the tummy warm, drink loads of water, and lots of protein. Tomorrow isnt far away. 

When are you off to the hotel?? Good luck. (Dh never came into the scan with me before, as we didnt know he could, but seen many a couple go in together so he will be next time, fingers crossed there is a next time!)

Right lovelies, Im off to visit my Dad soon, so will chat later. 
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Thanks Kate/Miranda for explaining the graph, like i said i was in quite a bit of pain during and after the scan for about an hour, like really bad period pain i just wanted to leave. Liz does my scans shes lovely  She explained it's because things are starting to grow that's why it was painful compared to the baseline and that to prepare myself for it to be more uncomfortable as the days go on! There were quite a few circles on the bottom line with ticks in? just hope they are growing as i can't feel anything happening down there. Hope and pray they can manage my oestrogen levels too     We've booked a hotel on the outskirts of London but 2 mins walk to tube, can't remember the name think dp has programmed it in the sat nav tho and we are going to leave around 5/6pm. Has anyone seen that movie "Click"? We watched it last night, i so wish i could have that remote and fastforward to tomorrow morning


----------



## 7sector

Maria 

reading your threads on pain im so worried about work and being able to go in each day if its as bad as it sounds. i so wish i could take the time of like you have. but then again by the soud of it ill have to without choice. 

i can see me having no patience with the kids in school especially when they start moaning like they do. it takes a lot of patience(patience im not gonna have ) i think i may talk to my gp about this or just take it day by day and see how i cope . trouble is im only entitled to 3 days paid leave after that im unpaid. my three days will be up when i go for baseline scan.

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag*

Maria good luck tomorrow hun, the ticks I assume are to say they are good ones!!

Jeanette, you really need to stop worrying about everything so far in advance hun, you dont know how much if any, pain you will exp, and while the scans are uncomfortable, and get more so, its not going to be so much that you cant work. 

If you have some holiday left and it will make you feel better then just take some time off

Miranda, are you off somewhere having that naughty weekend!!!

xxxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi kate 

i told myself this afternoon to stop being so stupid and pull myself together. im just worrying unnesacerily. im just stupid sorry. 

im now going to enjoy looking forward to a final result and take each day as it comes. the rollercoaster i know i cant help but everything else i can .sorry for being so silly everyone.and thanks for listeneing

Jeanette


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

When I was cycling, I noticed there was a travel lodge in Battersea which is onhly literally over the river from Lister (about a 5 minute drive from the park).., anyway, if you look online (google travel lodge) if you book in advance you can get some really really good deals!!  I was going to stay but decided against it in the end, but would recommend staying if your coming in from far away.
Helen xx


----------



## Miranda7

Oo, that sounds good! A Travel Lodge only minutes away! I'll investigate - thanks for the tip!

No Kate, I'm not having a naughty weekend - can't afford it with all the travelling to London!  
However we do have a lovely four-poster bed and I might lash DH to it later, and pelt him with cream buns...

Jeanette - you're not being silly, but you are dreading things too much! It's not all that bad - honest! besides, we're all here to make things WAY easier.
Enjoy this time and fill it with hope - it's all we all have, and when's the last time you spent thousands to feel like poo? If only we were all spending these pounds on facials and hairdos and new outfits, eh? Sigh. Actually, if I had any thousands I'd probably spend it on central heating, but that's by the by. Oh, and some great plants.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86167.0

happy chatting 

Emxx


----------

